# كيف اؤمن بالوهية المسيح ؟؟



## Light Of Christianity (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ازيكم ويارب تكونوا بخير

سؤالى دلوقتى ممكن فهمت الديانة المسيحية وقريت فيها كتير وقريت الكتاب المقدس بس فى نقطة صغيرة نقطة ازاى اقتنع نفسيا يعنى الثالوث مثلا فهمته وتمام اقتنعت انه المسيحين مؤمنين باله واحد بس نفسيا او جوايا مش قادرة اتقبل الفكرة مثلا مش قادرة انسى انه المسيح مجرد انسان وابدا اقتنع بالوهيته رغم انى عقليا فاهمة العقيدة المسيحية بس مش عارفة اوصف ازاى؟؟!! 
يعنى انا يعتبر مازلت مش مؤمنة بدين ومش اخبى عليكم انا الفترة اللى فاتت اتعرضت لكذا حاجة ورا بعض اكدتلى انه مهما كنت معتقدة انى صغيرة والعمر قدامى انه فى لحظة كل حاجة هتنتهى 
و بصراحة انا كنت عايزة الاجابة من حد متنصر لانه هيبقى فاهم اكتر انا اقصد ايه بس ياريت لو حد فهم كلامى يحاول يساعد باى طريقة


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*أختى العزيزة انا اعتقد انى فهمتك جيدا وحسيت بيكى جدا جدا جدا جدا وانا حاسس ان مشكلتك مش فى النصوص ولكن فى الإقتناع العقلى وهذا ما اسهله لى فى المسيحية

اولا الثالوث

بكل بساطة هافهمه ليكى 


الله الواحد موجود وده بنسميه الآب

الله الواحد عاقل ناطق ودة بنسميه الإبن

الله الواحد حى ودة بنسميه الروح القدس

يعنى اله واحد فقط

مثال عملى

عندنا برنامج تليفزيونى وبتصوره 3 كاميرات من 3 زوايا مختلفة

كل كاميرا بتأخذ مشهد معين " شوت " والمشاهد كلها تعبر عن البرنامج الواحد وليس 3


وهاخلى النقطة الثانية ( الوهية المسيح ) الى ان تقولى لى انك فهمتى الثالوث  تماما
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2009)

> no religion قال:
> 
> 
> > ازيكم ويارب تكونوا بخير
> ...



اولا اتمنالك ان تكونى بخير بنعمة الهنا الصالح يسوع المسيح
ثانيا بما انك تقولين انك قراتى الكتاب المقدس اريد ان اسالك سؤال
كيف لا تؤمنين بألوهية المسيح؟
وهوالقائل من رانى فقد رائ الاب وانا والاب واحد وغيرها كثير 
وهو من كان له السلطان بكلمته وحده ان يتحكم فى الطبيعة ويقيم الموتى ويشفى الامراض ويخلق عضو فى الانسان من الطين ويخرج الشياطين بالامر والانتهار وغيرها كثير
ماذا تريدى اكثر من ذلك ؟؟؟؟
ان كنت تؤمنين بالعقل هذا جيد ولكن ان كنتى تريدى الايمان الكامل 
اطلبى من المسيح بلجاجه والحاح ان يعلن لكى عن ذاته
وهو لن يخذلك لانه لم يخذل احد من قبل 
وسلام المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الارباب يغمر قلبك


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 أكتوبر 2009)

هل السؤال عن الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ام عن لاهوت المسيح ، هل من الممكن تحديد السؤال اكثر وضوحا ?


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2009)

No Religion قال:


> ازاى اقتنع نفسيا يعنى الثالوث مثلا فهمته وتمام اقتنعت انه المسيحين مؤمنين باله واحد بس نفسيا او جوايا مش قادرة اتقبل الفكرة مثلا مش قادرة انسى انه المسيح مجرد انسان وابدا اقتنع بالوهيته رغم انى عقليا فاهمة العقيدة المسيحية بس مش عارفة اوصف ازاى؟؟!!


 
الأخت العزيزة No Religion
سبب عدم تقبلك هوعدم فهمك الكامل لإيماننا بالمسيح (واجه الشئ ذاته في وقت بحثي). نحن نؤمن إن المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد، فالمسيح بجسده إنسان كامل حل فيه اللاهوت بحسب مشيئته و قدرته. نحن لا ننكر ناسوت المسيح، فنحن نؤمن بناسوت المسيح و الوهيته فناسوته لا يلغي لاهوته و لا العكس.


----------



## صوت الرب (29 أكتوبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> مثلا مش قادرة انسى انه المسيح مجرد انسان وابدا اقتنع بالوهيته رغم انى عقليا فاهمة العقيدة المسيحية



المسيح هو إنسان كامل و إله كامل
نحن لا ننسى أن المسيح إنسان 
المسيح كان يأكل و يشرب و يتعب و ينام كأي إنسان 
و نحن لا ننكر هذا و لا نطلب منك أن تنسي أن المسيح إنسان
و لكن هذا الجسد ظهر ألله به 
يقول الكتاب المقدس في كولوسي الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 
فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً.


----------



## Light Of Christianity (29 أكتوبر 2009)

انا قريت كل الردود وبجد يعنى ميرسى ليكم كلكم 
بس محدش فهم قصدى ايمان القلب غير ايمان العقل اوكى تمام فاهمة الثالوث وفاهمة العقيدة المسيحية كويس بس قلبى مش راضى يسلم ويصدق يعنى بقول لنفسى ذنب ان لو طلع الاسلام صح باى شكل من الاشكال رغم انى مقتنعة برده انه الخلل اللى فيه كبير بس افتراضا لو طلع صح هبقى فى نظره مشركة ودى حاجة كبيرة وفى نفس الوقت مقتنعة بالمسيحية عقليا بس فى حاجة كده زى حاجز انى امن تماما بالفكرة وتبقى شئ عادى ومسلم به بالنسبة لى 

اللى بحاول اعرفه منكم ازاى اتخطى الحاجز ده ؟؟؟ يارب يكون قصدى يكون وصلكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 أكتوبر 2009)

نحن لا نفهم الله بالكامل ، لان الفهم يحدث عندما يستوعب عقلي ما افهمه ، ولان الله غير المحدود لا يمكن ان استوعبه او احيط به في عقلي المحدود فهو خارج نطاق الفهم ، ولكننا نعرفه بالقدر الذي اعلن به عن نفسه لنا ، ولان ليس له شبيه او مثيل فمن المستحيل تخيله بالعقل ولكن تصديق ما يقوله ويعلنه ويثبته لنا بالايمان .


----------



## fredyyy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> انا قريت كل الردود وبجد يعنى ميرسى ليكم كلكم
> 
> ...... ايمان القلب غير ايمان العقل
> 
> بس قلبى مش راضى يسلم ويصدق ....


 


*هذا صراع طبيعي *

*فليس من السهل على الجسد التسليم الكامل *

*لكن رب المجد سيظهر لك ذاته لينزع كل خوف وحيرة *

*وسيرشدك بنوره للطريق الصحيح للوصول الى الله وتعرف خلاصك *


----------



## Light Of Christianity (29 أكتوبر 2009)

> نحن لا نفهم الله بالكامل ، لان الفهم يحدث عندما يستوعب عقلي ما افهمه ، ولان الله غير المحدود لا يمكن ان استوعبه او احيط به في عقلي المحدود فهو خارج نطاق الفهم ، ولكننا نعرفه بالقدر الذي اعلن به عن نفسه لنا ، ولان ليس له شبيه او مثيل فمن المستحيل تخيله بالعقل ولكن تصديق ما يقوله ويعلنه ويثبته لنا بالايمان .


بس ازاى هصدق وانا مش قادرة احس جوايا بالايمان يعنى حلو مقتنعة وتمام وبقعد افكر واقول هو كده الصح وانا مقتنعة بيه بس مش حاسه باى ايمان جوايا 



> *هذا صراع طبيعي *
> 
> *فليس من السهل على الجسد التسليم الكامل *
> 
> ...


 
يارب ادعيلى انه يرشدنى بجد محتاجه انه يرشدنى فعلا

فعلا ده اللى بفكر فيه لانه هيدينى فرصة اقرب كتير اوى للمسيحية بس للاسف ده صعب ان لم يكن مستحيل بس عموما ربنا يسهل وميرسى ليك جدا


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> بس محدش فهم قصدى ايمان القلب غير ايمان العقل اوكى تمام فاهمة الثالوث وفاهمة العقيدة المسيحية كويس



الأخت العزيزة
عقيدة الثالوث شئ و التجسد شئ آخر. أنصحك بالقراءة عن التجسد بشكل موسع أكثر لتعرفي تفاصيل إيماننا بتجسد الله في المسيح.. هناك الكثير من المواضيع عن التجسد في المنتدى.





> بس قلبى مش راضى يسلم ويصدق يعنى بقول لنفسى ذنب ان لو طلع الاسلام صح باى شكل من الاشكال رغم انى مقتنعة برده انه الخلل اللى فيه كبير بس افتراضا لو طلع صح هبقى فى نظره مشركة ودى حاجة كبيرة وفى نفس الوقت مقتنعة بالمسيحية عقليا بس فى حاجة كده زى حاجز انى امن تماما بالفكرة وتبقى شئ عادى ومسلم به بالنسبة لى



الإيمان خطوة نخطيها عن قناعة و ثقة. إن كان قلبك أو عقلك يرفض فلن يجبرك أحد على شئ. أنتِ من يأخذ القرار و انصحك ان يكون عن قناعة تامة.
 



> اللى بحاول اعرفه منكم ازاى اتخطى الحاجز ده ؟؟؟ يارب يكون قصدى يكون وصلكم



أنا اقولك كيف..
يا اختي العزيزة، لو أخذنا أبسط العلوم في عصرنا الحالي أو أصعبها، كلها مبنية على نظريات و قوانين.. الفيزياء الكيمياء الرياضيات.. كل علم له علمائه و نظرياتهم و قوانينهم.. قوانين جديدة أبطلت قديمة و آخرى وثقت سابقها. لو كان العلماء يحكمون بالقلب كما تحكمين أنتِ لتسألوا ماذا لو ثبت لنا في المستقبل أن فلان قانون أو فلان نظرية خاطئة لما كان لهذه العلوم أصول في وقتنا الحالي و لما وصلنا القمر 
المنطق يدفع الإنسان للأخذ بالأدلة المتوفرة حالياً و إتخاذ قرار بواسطتها.. أنا أحكم على موقف مُعين من خلال الأدلة و النظريات و القوانين التي عندي.. ماذا لو أثبت الغد خطأها؟ بكل بساطة سأغير قوانيني و نظرياتي معها..

مغزى الكلام يا أختي، لكِ من المعطيات حالياً ما يكفي أن تتخذي قرار بشأن إيمانك، فمن غير المنطقي أن تبقي متخوفة من الغد و ما يحمله من أدلة و براهين.. آمني بما تمليه عليك المعطيات و الأدلة الحالية و أن وُجد مستقبلاً ادلة و مُعطيات آخرى تثبت عدم صحة إيمانك (مهما كان إتجاهه و نوعه) أمني بما تمليه عليكِ الأدلة الجديدة...
صلاتي أن يُرشدك الرب للطريق الصحيح.. مهما و أينما كان..


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (29 أكتوبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> ازيكم ويارب تكونوا بخير
> 
> سؤالى دلوقتى ممكن فهمت الديانة المسيحية وقريت فيها كتير وقريت الكتاب المقدس بس فى نقطة صغيرة نقطة ازاى اقتنع نفسيا يعنى الثالوث مثلا فهمته وتمام اقتنعت انه المسيحين مؤمنين باله واحد بس نفسيا او جوايا مش قادرة اتقبل الفكرة مثلا مش قادرة انسى انه المسيح مجرد انسان وابدا اقتنع بالوهيته رغم انى عقليا فاهمة العقيدة المسيحية بس مش عارفة اوصف ازاى؟؟!!
> يعنى انا يعتبر مازلت مش مؤمنة بدين ومش اخبى عليكم انا الفترة اللى فاتت اتعرضت لكذا حاجة ورا بعض اكدتلى انه مهما كنت معتقدة انى صغيرة والعمر قدامى انه فى لحظة كل حاجة هتنتهى
> و بصراحة انا كنت عايزة الاجابة من حد متنصر لانه هيبقى فاهم اكتر انا اقصد ايه بس ياريت لو حد فهم كلامى يحاول يساعد باى طريقة



لم يكن لدى الاستعداد ان ارد اختى عليكى لانه يوجد هنا اخوه على قدر كبير من العلم وهم اقدر منى بكثير فى الرد عليكى 
الا ان طلبك بانكى تريدى الاجابه من شخص متنصر لانه فاهم بالضبط ما تقصيده ............
جعلنى ارد عليكى اختى الحبيبه 
لقد عشت اختى مايقرب من 18 سنه فى صراع رهيب وضاعت سنين طويله من عمرى ابحث عن حقيقه كانت قريبه منى الا انى لم  اتنبه اليها بسبب العقل الذى تقصيده 
وهذا هو السبب التانى الذى جعلنى ارد عليكى كى لاتطيل عليكى حيرتك اختى  حتى تشوفى النور الذى كنت ابحث عنه سنين طويله رغم ان هذا النور كان على بعد خطوتين منى صدقينى 
لن اقول لك شى من الكتاب المقدس ولن اقول لكى الغى عقلك 
كل مااقوله اليك كلمى ربك كاب اوكصديق واطلبى منه ان ينور طريقك 


يا رب أريد أن أختبر زيارتك لي الآن .

أريد أن أختبرك الملك الذي يقتحم سجن حياتي فأنطلق حراً .

أريد أن أختبرك المحرر الذي يفكني من قيود الخطية والنجاسة .. والحزن .

أريد أن أخرج من السجن الآن لأبدأ حياتي معك من اليوم وأعيش كملك فيك كل أيام حياتي .

أشكرك وأفرح بك وأثق أنك تستمع لي آمين .[/size]


----------



## Light Of Christianity (29 أكتوبر 2009)

> الأخت العزيزة
> عقيدة الثالوث شئ و التجسد شئ آخر. أنصحك بالقراءة عن التجسد بشكل موسع أكثر لتعرفي تفاصيل إيماننا بتجسد الله في المسيح.. هناك الكثير من المواضيع عن التجسد في المنتدى.


اكيد هقراها 



> الإيمان خطوة نخطيها عن قناعة و ثقة. إن كان قلبك أو عقلك يرفض فلن يجبرك أحد على شئ. أنتِ من يأخذ القرار و انصحك ان يكون عن قناعة تامة.



ده اكيد انا صعب حد يفرض عليا اى قناعة حتى لو حاجة صح  لازم اجادل واقتنع ونفذها بارادتى



> أنا اقولك كيف..
> يا اختي العزيزة، لو أخذنا أبسط العلوم في عصرنا الحالي أو أصعبها، كلها مبنية على نظريات و قوانين.. الفيزياء الكيمياء الرياضيات.. كل علم له علمائه و نظرياتهم و قوانينهم.. قوانين جديدة أبطلت قديمة و آخرى وثقت سابقها. لو كان العلماء يحكمون بالقلب كما تحكمين أنتِ لتسألوا ماذا لو ثبت لنا في المستقبل أن فلان قانون أو فلان نظرية خاطئة لما كان لهذه العلوم أصول في وقتنا الحالي و لما وصلنا القمر
> المنطق يدفع الإنسان للأخذ بالأدلة المتوفرة حالياً و إتخاذ قرار بواسطتها.. أنا أحكم على موقف مُعين من خلال الأدلة و النظريات و القوانين التي عندي.. ماذا لو أثبت الغد خطأها؟ بكل بساطة سأغير قوانيني و نظرياتي معها..
> 
> ...



ولنفترض مت قبل ما الغد يجى بالادلة والبراهين الجديدة ؟؟؟ هى دى المشكلة والحاجة اللى قلقانى انى دايما عندى رعب من انى امن بالمسيح لانى حاسة انى بمجرد ما امن بيه هشوف عزرائيل قدامى ويقولى كنتى مستنيكى تختارى ( عارفة ان دى منتهى السذاجة بس صدقنى ده مسببلى رعب رهيب )

ميرسى لردك وتعبك معايا 



> لم يكن لدى الاستعداد ان ارد اختى عليكى لانه يوجد هنا اخوه على قدر كبير من العلم وهم اقدر منى بكثير فى الرد عليكى
> الا ان طلبك بانكى تريدى الاجابه من شخص متنصر لانه فاهم بالضبط ما تقصيده ............
> جعلنى ارد عليكى اختى الحبيبه
> لقد عشت اختى مايقرب من 18 سنه فى صراع رهيب وضاعت سنين طويله من عمرى ابحث عن حقيقه كانت قريبه منى الا انى لم اتنبه اليها بسبب العقل الذى تقصيده
> ...



ردك جميل جدا وانا كنت واثقة ان المتنصر هيفهم اكتر الموضوع ده بس الاسلام هو للاسف سبب كل الرعب اللى انا فيه حاليا رغم اقتناعى انه استحالة يكون دين سماوى واكبر دليل الارهاب النفسى اللى انا حاسه بيه دلوقتى ... بس بجد مش عارفة ازاى اتخطى الحاجز من الاسلام للمسيحية ازاى ابطل خوف من الاسلام واثق فى المسيحية ...قولى انت عملت ايه ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> يارب ادعيلى انه يرشدنى بجد محتاجه انه يرشدنى فعلا


 


*أختي الكريمة *

*إن إعلان إحتياجك للإرشاد *

*لهو أعظم طلب لكل انسان والله الذي يراقبنا الآن *

*ُيسجل كلماتنا ... وعليه المسؤلية الأولى لإرشاد من يطلبه مكتوب *

مزمور 32 : 8 
*أُعَلِّمُكَ* *وَأُرْشِدُكَ* الطَّرِيقَ الَّتِي تَسْلُكُهَا. *أَنْصَحُكَ*. *عَيْنِي عَلَيْكَ. *

*أنتِ من الآن موضوع مشغولية الله ... ونحن شهود على ذلك*

*صلاة : *

*يارب إحفظ أختنا من كل شر *

*تكلم إلى قلبها إهدي أفكارها إليك وإلى كلامك*

*ثبتها في الإيمان إإثر قلبها بحبك أنر طريقها يارب أزل كل ضعف وخوف *

*أخبرها أنت بوعودك الصادقة إدخل سلامك لقلبها أمِّن حياتها بحفظك العجيب*

*أرها معجزاتك إفتح عينيها لترى قدرتك على التحرر من قيود وأفكار إبليس *

*أطعمها خبز الحياة إرويها من مائك الحي لذذ قلبها بالفرح السماوي آآآآمين *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (29 أكتوبر 2009)

> (مش عارفة ازاى اتخطى الحاجز من الاسلام للمسيحية ازاى ابطل خوف من الاسلام واثق فى المسيحية ...قولى انت عملت ايه ؟ )


 
انا لم افعل شى اختى هو الذى اختارنى 
اتركى حاجز الخوف ولو ساعه فقط وقولى 
يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل 
أرشدني بك أليك فأنا وبرغم ضعفي وجهلي أصرخ راجياً الحياة معك يا أيها الإله الحقيقي 
اعذرنى على الاختصار فى الرد حيث ان ظروفى لاتسمح اختى الحبيبه


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> ولنفترض مت قبل ما الغد يجى بالادلة والبراهين الجديدة ؟؟؟ هى دى المشكلة والحاجة اللى قلقانى انى دايما عندى رعب من انى امن بالمسيح لانى حاسة انى بمجرد ما امن بيه هشوف عزرائيل قدامى ويقولى كنتى مستنيكى تختارى ( عارفة ان دى منتهى السذاجة بس صدقنى ده مسببلى رعب رهيب )
> 
> ميرسى لردك وتعبك معايا



لا يوجد أي تعب أختي العزيزة، ما اراه في أسألتك هو نتاج طبيعي مررت لمثيله عندما كنت أقرأ و أبحث.

أسمحي لي أن أقول لك لا تنتظري شيئاً قد لا يأتي يوم غد ولا بعده..

وجود ما بين يديكِ الآن من أدلة و براهين هو لسبب و ليس إعتباطاً، فمرحلة بحث الإنسان عن الله لا يُترك بعيداً عن مشيئتة الله و إرادته الصالحة في حياتنا.

الإيمان ثقة و يقين و ليس خوف من المجهول يا أختي، أفضل أن نبني إيماننا على براهين و أدلة بين يدينا أفضل من بنائه على خوف مستقبلي من أشياء قد تحدث او لا.. أفضل أن نبني إيماننا على الأدلة العلمية بدل من بنائه على مشاعر الخوف..

مشاعرنا يجب أن تُسير بواسطة أفكرنا و الحقائق التي امامنا و ليس بسبب الخوف.. أتركي يا أختي حياة الخوف من هذا الإله الذي يتربص لاقتناصك و لزجك في جهنم و تعرفي على إله المحبة و السلام..

إبني إيمانك على ما بين يديكِ من أدلة و إبقي في حالة مستمرة من البحث (كما انا منذ سنين عديدة) و ثقي إن الله الذي يُحبك و يُريد خلاصك سيقدم لك كل الأدلة قبل مماتك (لك طول العمر) لكي يضمن خلاصك أينما كان.


----------



## marloforever (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا معاكى 
اتمنى كلنا نرفع صلاة لاختنا ان ربنا يزيل حيرتها ويرشدها 
اشعر حقا بأنسحاقيك امام اللة ورجائيك فية وهذا اول
الطريق*


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 أكتوبر 2009)

أختي الكريمة:
ما تتحدثين عنه هو نعمة من الرب
وهذه النعمة هي عطية مجانية لك
وكل ما تحتاجينه لتذوق حلاوتها هو أن تقبليها
فتفتحي لها قلبك
إن أردت أن تشعري بعظمة محبة الإله خالقك
فعليك أن تفتحي لها قلبك
فقلبك هو الذي يستطيع أن يحس بها
ويتمتع بالسلام الداخلي الذي تمنحه لك
هذه المحبة الإلهية لا توصف بالكلمات لأكتب لك عنها
سأبسطها لك بطريقة نفهمها نحن كبشر:
تسألين طفل يستطيع الكلام عن شعوره بمحبة أمه
سيحاول وصف هذا الشعور الرائع ولكنه لا يستطيع
أن يمنحك هذا الشعور
وفهمك لهذا الوصف لن يمنحكِ الطمأنينة التي تسكن قلب الطفل
فهل تريدين أن تكوني بمكان هذا الطفل!!!
أرجو أنك فهمت ما أرمي اليه

ربنا ينور قلبك وعقلك لكي يتمجد فيك اسمه المقدس الى الابد 
آمين...


----------



## أَمَة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

No Religion قال:


> اكيد هقراها
> 
> 
> ردك جميل جدا وانا كنت واثقة ان المتنصر هيفهم اكتر الموضوع *ده بس الاسلام هو للاسف سبب كل الرعب اللى انا فيه حاليا رغم اقتناعى* انه استحالة يكون دين سماوى *واكبر دليل الارهاب النفسى اللى انا حاسه بيه دلوقتى* ... بس بجد مش عارفة ازاى اتخطى الحاجز من الاسلام للمسيحية ازاى ابطل خوف من الاسلام واثق فى المسيحية ...قولى انت عملت ايه ؟؟


 
أختي الحبيبة No Religion

أرجو ألا يكون ردي تطفلا على الردود المفيدة التي تفضلوا وشاركوا فيها الأخوة المباركين وخصوصا رد الزعيم ماي روك الأخير ورد الأخ ثابت بالمسيح وكلاهما قد انتصرا على اله الظلمة وعرفا الرب المسيح وصارا مبشرين بخلاصه.

لقد أصبت الهدف بقولك "أن الإرهاب النفسي اللي انت حاسه بيه دلوقتي هو أكبر دليل على استحالة أن يكون الإسلام دينا سماويا" لأن كل سلام داخلي هو من العلاء من عند الرب يسوع المسيح الذي قال: 

[Q-BIBLE]يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 27 سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. *لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا*. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. [/Q-BIBLE]

وأظن أصبح من السهل عليك الآن أن تنتصري انت أيضا على اله الظلمة لأنه جبان ولا يقوى أمام صليب المسيح.

فما عليك إذن سوى أن تصرخي من كل قلبك وبكل عفوية الى الرب يسوع المسيح مستنجدة به مستغيثة ليحل سلامه في قلبك طاردا ارهاب الشيطان الذي هو عدو خلاصك وخلاص كل البشر.

وليكن الرب معك. نصلي من أجلك.


----------



## antonius (30 أكتوبر 2009)

> سؤالى دلوقتى ممكن فهمت الديانة المسيحية وقريت فيها كتير وقريت الكتاب المقدس بس فى نقطة صغيرة نقطة ازاى اقتنع نفسيا يعنى الثالوث مثلا فهمته وتمام اقتنعت انه المسيحين مؤمنين باله واحد بس نفسيا او جوايا مش قادرة اتقبل الفكرة مثلا مش قادرة انسى انه المسيح مجرد انسان وابدا اقتنع بالوهيته رغم انى عقليا فاهمة العقيدة المسيحية بس مش عارفة اوصف ازاى؟؟!!


اهلا اختي الفاضلة..
تحية عطرة..
الحقيقة..هذا امر ليس بحصر عليكي..فانا قد مررت ولحد الان احيانا امر بهذا السؤال..الحل ليس سهل..انما هو بالتدريب الروحي المستمر..والقراءة وتقوية الايمان بالصلاة والتعلم..
انا اعتقد اننا لا نعرف الله بشكل كُلّي .. ولن نعرفه بشكل تام! لاننا لو ادركناه لصرنا مثله!..ومن هنا فان اسئلة البشر لن تنتهي حول الاله..ولكن هذا لن يلغي وجوده الثابت وكتابه المقدس..
المسيح فعلاً انسان كامل عاش مثلنا..(في ما خلا الخطيئة)..ولكنه ايضا اله كامل وحسب ما فهمت من كلامكي انكي قد قرائي عن الموضوع فلن اطيل..خاصة وان الاخوة افاضوا في كلامهم..
سلام الرب معكي..وتذكري دائما..لا تستعجلي في شيء..وتذكري ان الله يحبكي..


----------



## Critic (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح معاكى يا اختى*
*يتضح من كلامك انك عقلانية جدا و الموضوع بالنسبالك مجرد حسابات نصيحتى ليكى كأخ حاولى تقربى من السيد المسيح و تكلميه و يكون ليكى علاقة شخصية بيه و العلاقة دى هتتكون من كتر ما هتكلميه *
*هو بيحبك و مستنيكى تطلبى منه و شوفى هو هيعمل ايه و ساعتها هتحسى بسلام يفوق اى خوف ومش هتخافى من اى حاجة عشان الهنا اله قوى*

*هو قال :*
*"تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الاحمال و انا اريحكم"*

*و متخافيش عشان هو وعدنا :*

*"من يمسسكم قد مس حدقة عينى"*

*"وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا،"*

*"لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ "*

*و قال كمان عنك انتى شخصيا :*

*"وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ."*

*اسف للاطالة وربنا معاكى ويديكى السلام اللى مش هتلاقيه عند حد غيره*


----------



## Rakotii (30 أكتوبر 2009)

أختى الحبيبة 
اعتقد ان تفكيرك من الله ينتظر ان تختارى وتجدى عزرائيل أمامك 
هذا ناتج عن الفكر الاسلامى الذى عتقدية من ان الله هو الذى يضل البشر وان معظم اهل النار من النساء 

ولكن الهنا فى المسيحية هو اله محب وحنون ولا يتصيد الاخطاء للانسان بل يغفر ويسامح 
وهو يريد ان الجميع يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون 
يريد التحرر ( من سلطة الشيطان ) تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم 

اختى الحبيبة طالما انك اقتنعتى عقلياً 
قفى أمام الرب الاله بسجود وخشوع تكلمى معه قولى له كل مخاوفك واطلبى من الرب ان يعطيكى راحة لاتخاذ القرار 
وتأكدى ان الهنا الحنان سيكون رده سريع 

والرب معك ويكمل معك طريقه


----------



## Light Of Christianity (30 أكتوبر 2009)

> *أختي الكريمة *
> 
> *إن إعلان إحتياجك للإرشاد *
> 
> ...



امين وميرسى ليك يافريدى لكلامك الجميل و الصلاة الرائعة دى 


> (مش عارفة ازاى اتخطى الحاجز من الاسلام للمسيحية ازاى ابطل خوف من الاسلام واثق فى المسيحية ...قولى انت عملت ايه ؟؟)))))))))))
> انا لم افعل شى اختى هو الذى اختارنى
> اتركى حاجز الخوف ولو ساعه فقط وقولى
> يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل
> ...



ميرسى ليك اخى الفاضل ومش مشكلة الاختصار كفاية ردك واهتمامك 



> لا يوجد أي تعب أختي العزيزة، ما اراه في أسألتك هو نتاج طبيعي مررت لمثيله عندما كنت أقرأ و أبحث.
> 
> أسمحي لي أن أقول لك لا تنتظري شيئاً قد لا يأتي يوم غد ولا بعده..
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك روك على ردك الجميل وادعيلى ربنا يرشدنى لطريقه ويثبتنى فيه 



> أختي الكريمة:
> ما تتحدثين عنه هو نعمة من الرب
> وهذه النعمة هي عطية مجانية لك
> وكل ما تحتاجينه لتذوق حلاوتها هو أن تقبليها
> ...



فهمت يااستاذى الفاضل وكلماتك رائعة وفعلا انا محتاجة حاليا انى اثق فى اللى وصلتله واثق ان ربنا اكيد عايز يهدينى لطريقه ويرشدنى ليه وميرسى ليك جدا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (30 أكتوبر 2009)

> أختي الحبيبة no religion
> 
> أرجو ألا يكون ردي تطفلا على الردود المفيدة التي تفضلوا وشاركوا فيها الأخوة المباركين وخصوصا رد الزعيم ماي روك الأخير ورد الأخ ثابت بالمسيح وكلاهما قد انتصرا على اله الظلمة وعرفا الرب المسيح وصارا مبشرين بخلاصه.
> 
> ...



 ميرسى ليكى جدا وفعلا الارهاب النفسى هو اخطر سلاح فى الاسلام 



> اهلا اختي الفاضلة..
> تحية عطرة..
> الحقيقة..هذا امر ليس بحصر عليكي..فانا قد مررت ولحد الان احيانا امر بهذا السؤال..الحل ليس سهل..انما هو بالتدريب الروحي المستمر..والقراءة وتقوية الايمان بالصلاة والتعلم..
> انا اعتقد اننا لا نعرف الله بشكل كُلّي .. ولن نعرفه بشكل تام! لاننا لو ادركناه لصرنا مثله!..ومن هنا فان اسئلة البشر لن تنتهي حول الاله..ولكن هذا لن يلغي وجوده الثابت وكتابه المقدس..
> ...


ميرسى لردك ومتقلقش مش هستعجل انا شايفة انى بتقدم بهدوء بس هى بتحصل حاجات غريبة كده تسرع الموضوع وتزود اقتناعى اكتر انه ربنا بيدينى كل العلامات اللى تاكدلى انه هو ده الطريق اللى لازم امشى فيه 



> *سلام المسيح معاكى يا اختى*
> *يتضح من كلامك انك عقلانية جدا و الموضوع بالنسبالك مجرد حسابات نصيحتى ليكى كأخ حاولى تقربى من السيد المسيح و تكلميه و يكون ليكى علاقة شخصية بيه و العلاقة دى هتتكون من كتر ما هتكلميه *
> *هو بيحبك و مستنيكى تطلبى منه و شوفى هو هيعمل ايه و ساعتها هتحسى بسلام يفوق اى خوف ومش هتخافى من اى حاجة عشان الهنا اله قوى*
> 
> ...


ميرسى لردك وفعلا للاسف عقلانية وللاسف برده مش عايزة اخسر من اى ناحية وده مينفعش لازم اخد قرار ان مع مين يا المسيح يالاسلام المشكلة ان الخلفية المسلمة بتعمل رعب كبير عموما ادعيلى ربنا يرشدنى لطريقه




> أختى الحبيبة
> اعتقد ان تفكيرك من الله ينتظر ان تختارى وتجدى عزرائيل أمامك
> هذا ناتج عن الفكر الاسلامى الذى عتقدية من ان الله هو الذى يضل البشر وان معظم اهل النار من النساء
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليكى وموضوع الرعب الاسلامى ده بجد يبين الذكاء اللى اتعمل بيه الاسلام يعنى انه لو قررت افضل فيه هفضل مع عذاب انه لازم افضل خايفة من حساب ربنا مهما وصلت لدرجة ايمان لان زى ماقولت معظم اهل النار نساء وعندهم اعتقاد دائم ان الست لو عملت ايه داخله النار داخلاها لان طبيعتها ميالة للخطئ وحتى لما اقرر اسيبه افضل مع تخيل ان ربنا مستنينى اخد القرار واما هيصدق انى اكفر ويقبض روحى وعذاب القبر وعذاب جهنم ووالكلام ده بجد حالة رعب متواصلة انا بخاف لما احس انى ملت للمسيح او فكرت فيه بفضل ابص حواليا اشوف عزرائيل وصل ولا لسه ( بجد ممكن ناس تقول لا انتى بتبالغى اوى ومحدش مر بالموضوع للدرجة الاوفر دى بس انا كان كل اللى رابطنى بالاسلام فى الاساس خوفى من عذاب ربنا حتى اما تدينت اوى و وصلت لدرجة التعصب لمجرد الخوف من اله الاسلام عمرى ما سمعت شيخ مره كلمنا ان ربنا بيحبنا دايما العذاب العذاب والناس تعيط وكده احنا مسلمين فياريت تعذرونى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

No Religion قال:


> ازيكم ويارب تكونوا بخير
> 
> سؤالى دلوقتى ممكن فهمت الديانة المسيحية وقريت فيها كتير وقريت الكتاب المقدس بس فى نقطة صغيرة نقطة ازاى اقتنع نفسيا يعنى الثالوث مثلا فهمته وتمام اقتنعت انه المسيحين مؤمنين باله واحد بس نفسيا او جوايا مش قادرة اتقبل الفكرة مثلا مش قادرة انسى انه المسيح مجرد انسان
> 
> ...




*سلام رب المجد يملأ حياتك أختى العزيزة

هذا رابط موضوع المتنصر ثابت بيسوع

يوم أن كتب هذا الموضوع كان يسأل عن ألوهية الرب يسوع وكان فى ذلك الوقت حيران​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81992


----------



## Critic (30 أكتوبر 2009)

No Religion قال:


> وموضوع الرعب الاسلامى ده بجد يبين الذكاء اللى اتعمل بيه الاسلام يعنى انه لو قررت افضل فيه هفضل مع عذاب انه لازم افضل خايفة من حساب ربنا مهما وصلت لدرجة ايمان لان زى ماقولت معظم اهل النار نساء وعندهم اعتقاد دائم ان الست لو عملت ايه داخله النار داخلاها لان طبيعتها ميالة للخطئ وحتى لما اقرر اسيبه افضل مع تخيل ان ربنا مستنينى اخد القرار واما هيصدق انى اكفر ويقبض روحى وعذاب القبر وعذاب جهنم ووالكلام ده بجد حالة رعب متواصلة انا بخاف لما احس انى ملت للمسيح او فكرت فيه بفضل ابص حواليا اشوف عزرائيل وصل ولا لسه ( بجد ممكن ناس تقول لا انتى بتبالغى اوى ومحدش مر بالموضوع للدرجة الاوفر دى بس انا كان كل اللى رابطنى بالاسلام فى الاساس خوفى من عذاب ربنا حتى اما تدينت اوى و وصلت لدرجة التعصب لمجرد الخوف من اله الاسلام عمرى ما سمعت شيخ مره كلمنا ان ربنا بيحبنا دايما العذاب العذاب والناس تعيط وكده احنا مسلمين فياريت تعذرونى


 
*للاسف يا اختى العزيزة*
*الاسلام يعطى صورة غلط جدا عن ربنا*
*ربنا ماخلقناش علشان يعذبنا و مش واقفلنا بالكرباج مستنى الغلط*
*ربنا حنين اوى و بيحبنا واحنا ولاده*
*و اللى انتى فيه ده من الشطان عشان الشطان مش مستحمل انك تكسرى قيود الاسلام و تنطلقى حرة نحو المسيح و تتخلصى من الاوهام اللى زرعها فيكى الاسلام*

*اقولك*
*ماتجربى تبقى مسيحية بينك و بين نفسك فترة مؤقتة حتى فى السر عشان حكم الردة و شوفى انتى هتحسى بأيه و مش هتخسرى حاجة و اكيد هتحسى بالفرق*

*وبلاش تقولى ده عزرائيل واقفلى عارفة ليه*

*بما انك عقلانية نحسبها بالعقل*

*ربنا خلق الانسان مخير ولا مسير*
*اكيد مخير*
*و هو عارف دلوقت انك بتدورى على الحقيقة*
* لو تركتى اسلامك و زى ما بتقولى عزرائيل جه (بعد الشر) يبقى ربنا ظالم عشان مادكيش فرصة و ماعندهوش رحمة و لا شفقة و بيترصد لينا الغلط لانك كونتى بتدورى عليه بأمانة و يبقى لما تقفى قدامه يوم القيامة مالوش حق يحاسبك لانه ماداكيش فرصة و كل ده مش هيحصل دى اوهام من الشطان *

*و انتى اطلبى من ربنا يكشفلك عن الحقيقة و هو عارف انك امينة و بتدورى عليه بجد و انا واثق انه مش هيتأخر عليكى *

*و انا واثق انك قريب بأذن المسيح هتقولى انك اتخلصتى من قيود الاسلام و هيبقى انتصارك على الشيطان عظيم و فرحتك بالمسيح مالهاش حدود و ربنا هيعزيكى عن الايام السودة اللى عشتيها فى الاسلام*
*) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 4
وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ».

اسف على الاطالة و هنصليلك كتير سلام المسيح معاكى
*


----------



## fredyyy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

No Religion قال:


> لان زى ماقولت معظم *اهل النار* نساء وعندهم اعتقاد دائم ان الست لو عملت ايه داخله النار داخلاها
> *واما هيصدق انى* اكفر ويقبض روحى وعذاب القبر وعذاب جهنم
> ووالكلام ده بجد حالة *رعب متواصلة*
> انا بخاف لما احس انى ملت للمسيح او فكرت فيه بفضل ابص حواليا اشوف عزرائيل *وصل ولا لسه*
> ...


 

*شوفي كلمة ربنا بتقول إيه *

*لا هلاك لكل من يؤمن بالمسيح *

يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ *لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ* بِهِ *بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*. 

 يوحنا 6 : 35 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ *فلاَ يَجُوعُ* وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي *فلاَ يَعْطَشُ* أَبَداً. 

 يوحنا 6 : 47 
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ*. 


*المؤمن بالمسيح لا يمكث في الظلمة *


 يوحنا 12 : 46 
أَنَا قَدْ *جِئْتُ نُوراً* إِلَى الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى *كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي* *لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. *

اعمال الرسل 10 : 43 
لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ *كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا*». 

 

*المسيح مريح التعابى ... المسيح مات لأجلنا ... الله الآب يحب المؤمنين* 

متى 11 : 28 
تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا *جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ* وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ *وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ*. 
 
رومية 5 : 8 
وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا لأَنَّهُ *وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ* *مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا. 
*
يوحنا 14 : 23 
أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «*إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ* يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي *وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً*. 

أفسس 5 : 25 
أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ *كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ* أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ *وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ* لأَجْلِهَا، 


*المؤمنة المسيحية لها كرامة ووارثة لله في للمسيح *

بطرس الاولى 3 : 7 
كَذَلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ كُونُوا سَاكِنِينَ بِحَسَبِ الْفِطْنَةِ مَعَ الإِنَاءِ النِّسَائِيِّ كَالأَضْعَفِ، *مُعْطِينَ إِيَّاهُنَّ كَرَامَةً* *كَالْوَارِثَاتِ* أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ نِعْمَةَ الْحَيَاةِ، لِكَيْ لاَ تُعَاقَ صَلَوَاتُكُمْ. 


*لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ،* 

يوحنا الاولى 4 : 18 
*لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ،* بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ *تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ* إِلَى خَارِجٍ لأَنَّ *الْخَوْفَ لَهُ عَذَابٌ*. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصلاة


الحل هو الصلاة

تكلمي مع الرب, أحكى معه واطلبي منه أن يتعامل مع ضعفك معاملة خاصة, ضعي مشكلتك أمامة واسأليه المعونة, فالرب يصغي لكلماتنا, يعلم بضعفنا وكأب حنون يسرع لنجدتنا


صلى

صلى

صلى​

*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 أكتوبر 2009)

برجاء رفع الصلاه لاختنا 

يا رب اقبل منا في هذه الساعة وكل ساعة طلباتنا. سهل حياتنا، وأرشدنا إلى العمل بوصاياك. قدس أرواحنا. طهر أجسامنا. قوم أفكارنا. نق نياتنا. اشف أمراضنا واغفر خطايانا. ونجنا من كل حزن رديء ووجع قلب. أحطنا بملائكتك القديسين
اقبل اختنا الحيرانه أفتح الآن بابك ياربى لتكون معنا فى حظيراتك  امين


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> برجاء رفع الصلاه لاختنا
> 
> يا رب اقبل منا في هذه الساعة وكل ساعة طلباتنا. سهل حياتنا، وأرشدنا إلى العمل بوصاياك. قدس أرواحنا. طهر أجسامنا. قوم أفكارنا. نق نياتنا. اشف أمراضنا واغفر خطايانا. ونجنا من كل حزن رديء ووجع قلب. أحطنا بملائكتك القديسين
> اقبل اختنا الحيرانه أفتح الآن بابك ياربى لتكون معنا فى حظيراتك  امين



*طلبة صلاة للأخت    no religion ​*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1654718#post1654718 




*ولقد وعد الله كل من يبحث عن الحق بصدق وإخلاص، وكل من يريد أن يرضي الله ويتقرب منه جدياً، وكل من يريد أن يعرف حقاً من هو يسوع المسيح، 

نعم وعد الله هذ الشخص أن يكشف له عن ذاته وعن الرب يسوع المسيح. وإليك يا عزيزتي بعض من وعود الله ووعود الرب يسوع في الكتاب المقدس:

الإنجيل كما كتبه متى 7:7ـ8 ، "اطلبوا، تعطوا. اسعوا، تجدوا. اقرعوا، يُفتح لكم. فكل من يطلب، ينال، ومن يسعى، يجد ومن يقرع، يُفتح له".

إرميا 13:29 "وتلتمسونني فتجدونني إذ تطلبونني بكل قلوبكم".

الثنية 29:4 ".. إن طلبتم.. الرب إلهكم، ملتمسينه من كل قلوبكم ونفوسكم، فإنكم تجدونه".

الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 16:7ـ17 <قال الرب يسوع> "ليس تعليمي من عندي، بل من عند الذي أرسلني. ومن أراد أن يعمل مشيئتة الله يعرف ما إذا كان تعليمي من عند الله، أو أنني أتكلم من عندي".

الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 44:6ـ45 <قال الرب يسوع> "لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي إليّ إلاّ إذا اجتذبه الآب الذي أرسلني.. جاء في كتب الأنبياء: سيتعلم الجميع من الله. وكل من يسمع الآب ويتعلم منه يأتي إليّ".

الإنجيل كما كتبه متى 15:16ـ17 ، "فسألهم <الرب يسوع>. وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا؟، فأجاب سمعان بطرس قائلا: "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي" فقال له يسوع: " طوبى لك يا سمعان.. فما أعلن لك هذا لحم ودم، بل أبي الذي في السموات".

إذن يا عزيزتي إذا قرأت الإنجيل بتمعن، وفحصته بإخلاص وطلبت من الله أن يعلن لك عن حقيقة من هو السيد المسيح، 

أؤكد لك ياعزيزتى أن الرب سيستجيب لندائك وسيعلن لك الحق​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> انا قريت كل الردود وبجد يعنى ميرسى ليكم كلكم
> بس محدش فهم قصدى ايمان القلب غير ايمان العقل اوكى تمام فاهمة الثالوث وفاهمة العقيدة المسيحية كويس بس قلبى مش راضى يسلم ويصدق يعنى بقول لنفسى ذنب ان لو طلع الاسلام صح باى شكل من الاشكال رغم انى مقتنعة برده انه الخلل اللى فيه كبير بس افتراضا لو طلع صح هبقى فى نظره مشركة ودى حاجة كبيرة وفى نفس الوقت مقتنعة بالمسيحية عقليا بس فى حاجة كده زى حاجز انى امن تماما بالفكرة وتبقى شئ عادى ومسلم به بالنسبة لى
> 
> اللى بحاول اعرفه منكم ازاى اتخطى الحاجز ده ؟؟؟ يارب يكون قصدى يكون وصلكم



*من أقوال السيد المسيح التى تثبت ألوهيته

قال "من رآني فقد رأى الآب. 

أنا والآب واحد"
 حتى أضداده فهموا قصده ومرماه. ففي الإصحاح الخامس من إنجيل يوحنا قال المسيح:

 "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل". 

وبعد ذلك مباشرة نقرأ العبارة التالية: "من أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه، لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضا

اً أن الله أبوه معادلا نفسه بالله". 
ومن تصريحاته أيضاً قوله في الإصحاح الثامن من إنجيل يوحنا: 

"قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن".

 وقوله "أنا كائن" يذكّرنا باسم الله في العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. ففي العهد القديم اسم الله هو "يهوه". ولفظة "يهوه" في العبرانية تعني "الكائن" أي الدائم الوجود. وفي العهد الجديد نجد الاسم نفسه في الإصحاح الأول من سفر الرؤيا عندما يقول يوحنا في الآية 4:

 "نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي ومن السبعة الأرواح التي أمام عرشه ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين".
 هذه الآية لا تؤكد فقط على لاهوت المسيح بل أيضاً على الثالوث. لاحظ أن "الكائن" ثم "السبعة الأرواح" ثم "يسوع المسيح" هم في جملة واحدة. 

فمع أن الآب هو "الكائن" فإننا نسمع المسيح يقول 

"أنا كائن".

 وفي الآية 56 من الإصحاح الثامن من إنجيل يوحنا قال يسوع لسامعيه

 "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرآه وفرح". 

وقبل ذلك لما سألوه "أين أبوك؟" قال لهم في الآية 19 :

 "لو عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً".

تصريح آخر من تصريحات المسيح عن لاهوته وارد في الإصحاح 14 من إنجيل يوحنا. يقول الرسول يوحنا: 

"أما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم، إذا آمنتم، حياة باسمه". 
وفي فاتحة الإصحاح 14 من الإنجيل نفسه قال يسوع لتلاميذه: 

"أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي".

بالفعل هذا ما آمن به الرسل من كل القلب وكتبوا عنه في العهد الجديد. مثلاً يكتب بولس عن المسيح في رسالة فيلبي قائلاً

 "الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله".

 ويكتب الرسول يوحنا قائلاً في مطلع إنجيله:

 "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله".

 وفي الإصحاح الخامس من رسالته الأولى شهد عن المسيح بقوله: 

"هذا هو الإله الحق".

 وشهد توما شهادة مماثلة على أثر ظهور الرب للتلاميذ بعد القيامة. فلما دعاه المسيح ليلمس يديه وجنبه خجل توما ثم قال للرب بروح السجود والعبادة

 "ربي وإلهي".

ولما جاء فيلبس بنثنائيل إلى يسوع فوجيء نثنائيل بأن المسيح يعرفه جيداً فقال له "من أين تعرفني؟" أجابه يسوع "قبل أن دعاك فيلبس وأنت تحت التينة رأيتك".

 عندئذ قال له نثنائيل:

 "يا معلم أنت ابن الله".

لو لم يكن المسيح هو الله لما كتب الأنبياء والرسل ما كتبوه. فهل هناك من تجدر بهم الثقة أكثر من الرسل والأنبياء؟ ثم لا تنس أن عدم الإيمان بلاهوت وناسوت المسيح هو عدم الإيمان بقدرة الله. فهل يستحيل على الله أن يظهر في صورة إنسان دون أن يتخلى عن لاهوته؟ 

والآن إليك السؤال التالي: 

لو كان المسيح مجرد نبي - فلماذا لم يولد كغيره من الناس؟ ولماذا لم يعش ولم يمت كغيره من الناس؟
 فقد شهد التوراة والإنجيل وأيضاً القرآن بأنه ولد من أم بدون أب، في حين أن كل البشر، حتى الأنبياء، ولدوا كأي واحد منا. وقد شهد الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع عاش بدون خطية ومات طوعاً واختياراً ساعة شاء، في حين أن كل الأنبياء والبشر، بدون استثناء عثروا وسقطوا في خطايا متنوعة. هل اختبرت هذا بنفسك؟ حتى الشيطان قال له: "أنا أعرفك من أنت.
 أنت قدوس الله" فهل تقبل بأن يكون الشيطان أكثر فهماً وإدراكاً منك؟ 

إن يسوع الذي ولد بخلاف الناس، وعاش بخلاف الناس، ومات بخلاف الناس، وقام بخلاف الناس إنما هو
 الله المتجسد

 وقد فعل ما فعل حباً بنا وبخلاصنا. فهل تتخذه مخلصاً ورباً الآن وتعترف به أمام الناس؟

قال يسوع: 

"من اعترف بي.. أعترف به.. ومن استحى بي.... أستحي به..
".​*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (30 أكتوبر 2009)

> *للاسف يا اختى العزيزة*
> *الاسلام يعطى صورة غلط جدا عن ربنا*
> *ربنا ماخلقناش علشان يعذبنا و مش واقفلنا بالكرباج مستنى الغلط*
> *ربنا حنين اوى و بيحبنا واحنا ولاده*
> ...



 ميرسى لردك وهجرب اقتراحك وربنا يستر  وبجد ميرسى على تعبك معايا



> *شوفي كلمة ربنا بتقول إيه *
> 
> *لا هلاك لكل من يؤمن بالمسيح *
> 
> ...



 ردودك كلها احلى من بعض بجد وكلام رائع ميرسى ليك



> الحل هو الصلاة
> 
> تكلمي مع الرب, أحكى معه واطلبي منه أن يتعامل مع ضعفك معاملة خاصة, ضعي مشكلتك أمامة واسأليه المعونة, فالرب يصغي لكلماتنا, يعلم بضعفنا وكأب حنون يسرع لنجدتنا
> 
> ...



 حاضر هصلى 



> برجاء رفع الصلاه لاختنا
> 
> يا رب اقبل منا في هذه الساعة وكل ساعة طلباتنا. سهل حياتنا، وأرشدنا إلى العمل بوصاياك. قدس أرواحنا. طهر أجسامنا. قوم أفكارنا. نق نياتنا. اشف أمراضنا واغفر خطايانا. ونجنا من كل حزن رديء ووجع قلب. أحطنا بملائكتك القديسين
> اقبل اختنا الحيرانه أفتح الآن بابك ياربى لتكون معنا فى حظيراتك  امين



 اميييييييييييين ميرسى ليك ثابت بيسوع



> *طلبة صلاة للأخت    no religion ​*
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...18#post1654718
> ...



اختى الحبيبة مونيكا بجد المشاركتين احلى من بعض والمشاركة التانية فيها كلام جميل اوى بجد ميرسى ليكى


----------



## fredyyy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*أختنا الكريمة *

*هل ذهبتي الى هذا الرابط *


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...18#post1654718


----------



## Light Of Christianity (31 أكتوبر 2009)

> *أختنا الكريمة *
> 
> *هل ذهبتي الى هذا الرابط *
> 
> ...



ايوة زرت الرابط ميرسى ليك وانهاردة حصل موقف غريب وجميل جدا وبجد ثبتنى زيادة على قرارى واضح ان ربنا سمع لصلواتكم 

فبجد ميرسى ليكم جدااااااا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1654718#post1654718


----------



## Critic (31 أكتوبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> ايوة زرت الرابط ميرسى ليك وانهاردة حصل موقف غريب وجميل جدا وبجد ثبتنى زيادة على قرارى واضح ان ربنا سمع لصلواتكم
> 
> فبجد ميرسى ليكم جدااااااا


 
*طب ما تحكى الموقف لو تقدرى علشان نتعزى معاكى و نفرح معاكى*


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بدون ضغط أو إستعجال على الأخت.. أكيد ستتكلم هي عن أي موقف عندما تشعر إنها مستعدة..
الأخت العزيزة، خذي وقتك الكامل بالتفكير و المراجعة و التحقق، و إن أحتجتي أي شئ تُريدين طرحه بسرية و بمعزل فلا تترددي بمراسلتي برسالة خاصة.
صلواتنا ان يرشدك الرب للحق أينما كان


----------



## fredyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

fadiii قال:


> *طب ما تحكى الموقف لو تقدرى علشان نتعزى معاكى و نفرح معاكى*


 

*وأنا مع أخويا *fadiii

*ممكن تحكي بدون تفاصيل شخصية *

*حفاظًا على سلامتك *


----------



## Light Of Christianity (31 أكتوبر 2009)

لا الموضوع مش فيه حاجة شخصية بس موضوع غريب اولا انا اقتنعت بفكرة الاخ فادى انى اجرب انى اقتنع بالمسيحية واقرب من ربنا والقرار قرارى برده
المهم اول حاجة قابلت واحد فى شارع يعنى انا ماشية فى اول الطريق وهو جاى من اخره رجل كبير فى السن ولابس كويس (يعنى مش اللى هما مجانين دول) ماشى يقول (انا عابر عابر من الظلمة الى نور المسيح ) وبجد مش بهزر او بكدب وماشى يقولها بصوت عالى والناس عاملة تبصله وانا سمعاه من اخر الطريق لحد ماعديت خالص ده الاول

بعد كده انا عمرى ما اتكلمت مع اصحابى فى الدين اطلاقا مطلقا لان انا المفروض متدينة واصحابى متدينين جدا جدا وواحدة منهم حتى مش بتسمع اغانى كمان وبتحفظ قراءن وموضوع كده المهم فجأة لقيتها بتتكلم عن التنصير والشيخ خالد الجندى كان بيكلم شيخ اسمه حاجة عبدالله مش فاكرة الاسم بصراحة فقلتلها وطبعا انا مراعية انى مسلمة بس المسيحين معاهم حق واحد الشيخ خالد الجندى فتح قناة خاصة بيه اللى هى ازهرى ليه مش يعمل ساعة واحدة يرد عليهم بدل مالشباب المسلم عمال بيضيع كده فصاحبتى ردت عليا وايه اللى هيضيعه يعنى ما يقلوا اللى عايزينه دينا صح مهما عملوا ففتحت معاهاكام موضوع من اللى قريته وقولتلها ده قالب النت فيها ايه لو يرد ويريح الناس فبصتلى شوية وقالتلى مستحيل الكلام ده مش فى الاسلام قولتلها لا ده صحيح (وبعد الكلمة دى انا قولت ارجع لورا احسن تقتلنى فى الشارع) صاحبتى التانية ردت عليا قالتلى وانتى صدقتى قولتلها لا طبعا اطلاقا بس انا خايفة على الشباب اللى ممكن يصدق ده ,,اشتغلوا بقى وليه اصلا افتح موقع مسيحى واقرى فى المسيحية ده حرااااااااااام فقولتلها ايه اللى حرام حرام حتى لو بداعى المعرفة قالتلى طبعا تعرفيه ليه وانتى عارفة انه كفرة وان الاسلام هو الصح قولتلها اشمعنى المسيحى او اليهودى لازم يقرا عن الاسلام قالتلى عشان احنا الصح وهما الغلط واتعصبت اوى عليا فقلت الم نفسى واسكت احسن وختمتها انى مش يهمنى كل ده قد مايهمنى شباب الاسلام المتهور واللى ممكن يصدق الخرافات دى وخدت بعضى وروحت احسن بس بصراحة استغربت انه حرام افكر فى الاسلام ومجرد التفكير يعنى كفرت وكمان اتفاجأت ان اصحابى بفتحوا موضوع زى ده من الاصل بس صعبوا عليا اوى من صدمتهم ... يلا ربنا يهددى

حاجة تالتة (يوم كان مليان صراحة حاجات غريبة) المهم انا ليا بنت صاحبتى مسيحية فى الكلية المهم ان كل واحد فينا فى حاله بس مشكلة فى الكلية كده تحويل من قسم لقسم وهى معايا فى المشكلة كانوا قالولى من يومين هتحولى فخلاص قطعت علاقتى بيها لان ده اللى كان ربطنا يعنى وقعدت مع اصحابى اتفاجأت انهاردة قالولى لا مفيش تحويل احنا درسنا الموضوع ولقينا مش ينفع فجت قالتلى احنا كده هنبقى مع بعض فى القسم ونحضر سوا وخدنا ارقام بعض وكده ممكن دى حاجة تافهه بس مش عارفة ليه حسيت ان ربنا بعتهالى هدية عشان طبيعى هنبقى مع بعض علطول وهنفصل عن اصحابى التانين لانى هسيب قسمهم 

يعنى بشكل او باخر حسيت انهاردة ان ربنا بيقولى هو ده طريقك واستمرى فيه وانا جمبك 

سورى على الاطالة ووجعتلكم دماغكم معلش


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (31 أكتوبر 2009)

المهم اول حاجة قابلت واحد فى شارع يعنى انا ماشية فى اول الطريق وهو جاى من اخره رجل كبير فى السن ولابس كويس (يعنى مش اللى هما مجانين دول) ماشى يقول (انا عابر عابر من الظلمة الى نور المسيح ) وبجد مش بهزر او بكدب وماشى يقولها بصوت عالى والناس عاملة تبصله وانا سمعاه من اخر الطريق لحد ماعديت خالص ده الاول)))))))))))))
هذا هو صوت الرب اختى


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل اللي حصل معاك أختي 
ده اشارة من الإله الحقيقي ليكي
عشان تعرفي إنه موجود 
بالمحبة خلقك
وبالمحبة فداكي
وبكل محبة بيقولك:
في سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي3: 20

[q-bible]هنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب 
أدخل اليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي[/q-bible]

إلهنا إله حي يا أختي 
وبيحبك لأنك صنع يديه 
عمرك لا تفتكري إنه يسيبك تضيعي...

ربنا معاكِ...


----------



## Light Of Christianity (31 أكتوبر 2009)

> هذا هو صوت الرب اختى





> جميل اللي حصل معاك أختي
> ده اشارة من الإله الحقيقي ليكي
> عشان تعرفي إنه موجود
> بالمحبة خلقك
> ...



ميرسى ليكم لردكم وبجد كفاية انى كنت مبسوطة انهاردة وحاسة انه مهما حصل فى حد حاسس بيا وهيحمينى من اى حاجة وده فى حد ذاته احساس جميل وبيديك نوع من السلام الداخلى كده .. بجد انهاردة كان حلو اوى 

ثابت بيسوع والياس ميرسى ليكم جدا بجد


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 أكتوبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> ميرسى ليكم لردكم وبجد كفاية انى كنت مبسوطة انهاردة وحاسة انه مهما حصل فى حد حاسس بيا وهيحمينى من اى حاجة وده فى حد ذاته احساس جميل وبيديك نوع من السلام الداخلى كده .. بجد انهاردة كان حلو اوى
> 
> ثابت بيسوع والياس ميرسى ليكم جدا بجد



عظيم هو اسمك ومقدس الى الابد يا رب
اللبارحة كانت أختي تسأل عن الشعور بأبوتك لنا نحن الخطأة
ولم أستطع أن أصف لها حلاوة البنوة لك 
واليوم تأتي هي لتُخبرنا عن حلاوة الشعور بوجودك وحبك لنا

مبارك هو اسمك يا رب...


----------



## جلنار (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ههه
طيب-احكولي-اناكمان-شواعمل-عشان-اشوف-ربي؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جلنار قال:


> ههه
> طيب-احكولي-اناكمان-شواعمل-عشان-اشوف-ربي؟؟؟


 
افتح قلبك وعقلك
صلّ بصدق وامانة 
يارب ، اذا كنت مثلما يقولون عنك اله المحبة الذي ظهر في يسوع المسيح ، اظهر لي ذاتك انا ايضا ، اريد ان ارى النور ، وسوف اتبعك اينما كنت ، فقط يارب تكلم معي بصوت اسمعه وافهمه .

وتأكد ان صلاة الايمان هذه لن يردها الرب ابدا .


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جلنار قال:


> ههه
> طيب-احكولي-اناكمان-شواعمل-عشان-اشوف-ربي؟؟؟



مين جاب سيرة رؤية الرب يا أخ!!!
لغاية امتى هتفضل قافل عقلك وقلبك على انهم يفهموا!!!
لغاية امتى هتفضل تسمع كلمة وتفهم حاجة تانية خالص!!!

ربنا ينور عقلك وطريقك...


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كم انا سعيد اختى الحبيبه 

اشعر بكى وشايف نور ربى من خلال كلماتك فهذا هو الهنا الجديد اختى اله حى حنون اله حقيقى .........

ماهذا الذى يجمع الارواح بدون مصالح ارضيه وما هذه السعاده التى اشعر بها الان من اجلك اختى فى جسد المسيح 
انه النور الحقيقى اختى الذى بداخلنا الان 

وهذا هو العبور الكبير من ظلمه الى نور المسيح الحى


----------



## Light Of Christianity (31 أكتوبر 2009)

> ههه
> طيب-احكولي-اناكمان-شواعمل-عشان-اشوف-ربي؟؟؟



كفاية رد الاساتذة الافاضل نيومان والياس عليك/ى




> كم انا سعيد اختى الحبيبه
> 
> اشعر بكى وشايف نور ربى من خلال كلماتك فهذا هو الهنا الجديد اختى اله حى حنون اله حقيقى .........
> 
> ...



وانا كمان سعيدة جدا بكلامك ده بجد ومش عارفة ارد اقول ايه من كتر روعة كلماتك ميرسى ليك كتير ثابت بيسوع


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

نحن الهنا اب محب وحنون .

نحن نتبع اله احبنا اولا ، واظهر لنا ذاته ، 
ويشتاق الى شركة محبة ابوية معنا .


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اختي تعالي احكي لك حكاية حقيقية ​ 
عن شابة مسيحية مؤمنة ، كانت تقضي وقتا مع اصدقائها اولاد وبنات من المدرسة ، ولما كانوا يقضون وقتهم في بيت واحدا منهم ، قال يالا يا شباب نشرب ونلعب ، مافيش حد شايفنا .​ 
البنت المسيحية قالت لا ، انا مش ح اشترك معكم ، بابا سوف يزعل مني اذا عرف .​ 
قالوا لها ، انتي بهذا السن ولازلت تخافين من ابوكي ، نحن احرار ، نستطيع ان نفعل اي شيء يحلو لنا .​ 
قالت لهم : انا لا افعل ذلك ، ليس لاني اخاف من غضب ابي ، ولكني اخاف من ان احزن قلبه لاني احبه .​ 
يقول الكتاب المقدس عن المحبة :​ 

[Q-BIBLE] 
4 المحبة تتأنى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ5 ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء
6 ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق
7 وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء.
8 المحبة لا تسقط ابدا​
[/Q-BIBLE]
​​


----------



## Light Of Christianity (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*# ............................ #*

اختى الفاضلة هقولك كلمتين واضح من كلامك انك شخصية هادية يعنى بتستمعى للاخر بغض النظر عن فكره فانا واحدة مش مقتنعة بفكرة ان اساس تعاملنا مع ربنا الخوف ليه بنعبد ربنا فى الاسلام عن خوف من عذابه هل الانسان ميقدرش يعبد ربنا عشان بيحبه ؟؟ ده صعب بس هو ده اول تفكير جه فى دماغى ليه ربنا مش طيب ومحب لينا وسايبلنا حرية الاختيار وسايبنا نختار الدين اللى يريحنا لانه لو الدين صح يبقى اكيد مهما دورت هرجعله لكن ربنا فى الاسلام عملنا الرعب ده وتحريم التفكير وتحريم القراية فى اى دين تانى بدافع انه كلهم كفرة ومحرفين لمجرد اننا نفضل مغمضين واعتقد المنتدى مليان مواضيع كتير عن الاسلام اذا استطعتى الرد على هذه المواضيع بالحجة والمنطق عودى هنا فى نفس الموضوع وقوليلى وساعتها هرجع مسلمة واعتقد ان ده مش المستحيل ؟؟ صح ولا غلط


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

القصة تقول ان المحبة تجعل الانسان لا يخطيء ، اما الخوف من العقاب فهو لا يصنع انسانا تدفعه المحبة لاتباع الوصية ،ولكن يدفعه الخوف من العقاب ، وهذا ليس هو الله الذي نعبده 

يقول الكتاب المقدس :
[q-bible] 


لا خوف في المحبة بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف الى خارج لان الخوف له عذاب واما من خاف فلم يتكمل في المحبة.
19 نحن نحبه لانه هو احبنا اولا.
20 ان قال احد اني احب الله وابغض اخاه فهو كاذب.لان من لا يحب اخاه الذي ابصره كيف يقدر ان يحب الله الذي لم يبصره.
21 ولنا هذه الوصية منه ان من يحب الله يحب اخاه ايضا

(1 يوحنا 4: 18 - 21) 
[/q-bible]


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2009)

رجاءاً يا أخت جلنار
الموضوع هذا لاختنا No Religion
اذا عدك أي استفسار أطرحيه في موضوع منفصل لكي لاننسى الأخت في الرد عليكِ
الرجاء يا أحبة عدم الرد على أي شخص يحاول تشتيت الموضوع و تحويل الموضوع عن مساره لاهداف مبطنة


----------



## جلنار (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ممم-طيب-ليش-عم-تتهربو-من-الاجابات
طيب-الواحد-لوكان-بدووو-يصير-مسيحي-من-تعاملكن-ببطل
ييي-مابتزهقو-من-الحذف
هاد-انا-عضوه-جديده-كيف-لو-صارلي-اسبوووووووووووووع؟؟


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جلنار قال:


> ممم-طيب-ليش-عم-تتهربو-من-الاجابات
> طيب-الواحد-لوكان-بدووو-يصير-مسيحي-من-تعاملكن-ببطل
> ييي-مابتزهقو-من-الحذف
> هاد-انا-عضوه-جديده-كيف-لو-صارلي-اسبوووووووووووووع؟؟



أختي العزيزة، بكل إحترام كبري عقلك.
عيب الكلام الي كتبتيه يطلع من واحدة المفروض تكون متعلمة و فاهمة و مثقفة
من يهرب لا يطلب منك ان تطرحي موضوع منفصل. كل ما في الموضوع هو نظام لكي يستفاد الجميع، أنتِ و الأخت No Religion و كل من يقرأ موضوعك و هذا الموضوع.
الرجاء أن توزني كلامك قبل أن تكتبيه بحق الآخرين.


----------



## Light Of Christianity (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> طيب-حسألك-خيتي-لما-حكيتي-انك-شفتي-راجل-من-بعييد-ومابعرف-شوبعدين-مين-بكون-هاد؟؟



بصى حبيبتى واضح انك دخلتى من اخر مشاركة ومش عارفة احنا  بنحكى عن ايه 
انا صليت وطلبت من ربنا لو فعلا المسيحية هى الطريق اللى هو يريده لى يثبتنى ويرشدنى وينور طريقى وكمان الاخوة هنا صلولى ربنا يباركلهم ... حلو كده

اليوم خرجت عادى للكلية فى الطريق صادفنى رجل لا اعرفه يسير بالشارع ويقول (انا عابر عابر من الظلمة الى نور المسيح ) بصوت عالى حتى ان كل الناس استغربت فحسيت ان دى علامة من ربنا غير طبعا ان يومى كله كان فعلا جميل وحسيت انى فعلا فى الطريق الصح طبعا ده بجانب انى مقتنعة عقليا بالمسيحية بعد قراءه ودراسة كثيرة بس كان ناقصنى احس ان ربنا فعلا راضى عن هذا الايمان بداخلى ... بس


----------



## جلنار (1 نوفمبر 2009)

يعني-صليتي-عالطريقه-المسيحيه؟؟؟
مم-طيب-كيف-حصدق-كلامك؟؟
يعني-قصه-الرجل-الي-بتحكي-عنو-موداخل-عقلي​


----------



## Light Of Christianity (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> يعني-صليتي-عالطريقه-المسيحيه؟؟؟
> مم-طيب-كيف-حصدق-كلامك؟؟
> يعني-قصه-الرجل-الي-بتحكي-عنو-موداخل-عقلي



 اها عالطريقة المسيحية (تكلمى ربك من قلبك مش كلام حفاظاه وبتردديه وبس)

موضوع كيف تصدقى كلامى ؟؟ ده متروك لحضرتك انا الحمد لله مش بكدب ولا بعرف اكدب واكيد مفيش واحد فى الدنيا يقدر يكدب فى حاجة تتعلق بدين وربنا

اخيرا حبيبة قلبى قلتلك انا مقتنعة بالمسيحية ومقتنعة ان الاسلام مش ينفع يكون دين من عند ربنا حضرتك عايزة تثبتيلى ان الاسلام صح ادخلى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى وردى على الشبهات كلها بالحجة والمنطق ... عايزة تسالى عن المسيحية اعملى موضوع جديد فى القسم هنا واسالى اللى انتى عايزاه وهتلاقى الاجابة ​


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

أختي نو ريليجيون:
بتحبي تسألي عن شي؟!
أو تقولي شي!!
اتفضلي...


----------



## Light Of Christianity (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> اوكي-ولايهمك-حرد-ع-كل-الشبهات
> بس-حابه-اسئلك-كمان-شي
> قصه-يوسف-عليه-السلام-موجده-في-الكتاب-المسيحي-المقدس؟؟



مش يوسف بس كل قصص الانبياء موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس بتفصيلات اكتر من القران كمان لان الكتاب المقدس هو الاساس وسابق للقران ومستنية ردك على كل الشبهات ​


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الى متى يا اخت جلنار؟
اسمحلي هذه أخر مرة أسمح بمشاركة خارج الموضوع
اي مشاركة مستقبلية خارج ستحذف بدون تحذير مسبق

نعم قسم يسوف مذكور بالتفصيل في الكتاب المقدس، لو حابة ممكن أعطيكي الرابط لقرائتها بالكامل...الرب ينور طريقك..


----------



## Light Of Christianity (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> شو يا أخت بدِّك تكذبي الأخت وهي لسى ما صارت مسيحية!!!
> 
> آخر تعليق على كلامك
> استاذنا الحبيب ماي روك قلك:
> ...



اخى الفاضل الياس معلش واضح ان جلنار اول مرة تتعامل مع منتدى مسيحى ومش عندها اى فكرة عن المسيحية وواخدة فكرة غلط عن المواقع المسيحية فياريت واحدة واحدة عليها بس 

بالنسبة لاسئلتى 
انا عايزة اعرف دلوقتى ايه اللى مطلوب من المؤمن بالمسيح يعنى (اعذرنى لتعبيرى الاسلامى) الفروض ؟؟ فهمت قصدى


----------



## جلنار (1 نوفمبر 2009)

لالالا-خلص-سوري
خلص-ححكي-اخر-شي
خيتي-وين-هاد-قسم-الشبوهات-يعني-المنتدى-ملخبط-شويه​


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جلنار قال:


> لالالا-خلص-سوري
> خلص-ححكي-اخر-شي
> خيتي-وين-هاد-قسم-الشبوهات-يعني-المنتدى-ملخبط-شويه​


 *منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> بالنسبة لاسئلتى
> انا عايزة اعرف دلوقتى ايه اللى مطلوب من المؤمن بالمسيح يعنى (اعذرنى لتعبيرى الاسلامى) الفروض ؟؟ فهمت قصدى



هي بالحقيقة ليسة فروض لكن حياة و نمو مع الله
فيومنا نبدأه بشكر و حمد لله الذي أعطانا يوم جديد نعيش له و به و لأجل التبشير بإسمه، نقرأ من الكتاب المقدس و نقضي فترة الخلوة، اي فترة الإختلاء مع الله لقراءة كلمته و سماع صوته في حياتنا. العيش بحسب تعاليم المسيح في كل يوم، بثمار الروح (محبة فرح سلام طول اناة وداعة تعفف الخ). إضافة الى نعمة الأنترنت التي اعطاها لنا الرب، لنا فرصة الشركة مع أخوة لنا في المسيح، تبادل الرأي و المعلومة و النمو مع المسيح بكل هذه الأبعاد..


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جلنار قال:


> لالالا-خلص-سوري
> خلص-ححكي-اخر-شي
> خيتي-وين-هاد-قسم-الشبوهات-يعني-المنتدى-ملخبط-شويه​



أختي:
إن كان قصدك قسم الحوار الاسلامي
ففي توقيعي عندك كبداية تلات مواضيع
اتفضلي عأي واحد وهنيك منحكي...
سلام...



no religion قال:


> اخى الفاضل الياس معلش واضح ان جلنار اول مرة تتعامل مع منتدى مسيحى ومش عندها اى فكرة عن المسيحية وواخدة فكرة غلط عن المواقع المسيحية فياريت واحدة واحدة عليها بس
> 
> أختي أهلا وسهلا بالجميع:
> ربنا المقدس اسمه قال:
> ...



اختي:
إقرأي أكتر في الكتاب المقدس وشوفي:
شعورك عم يقوى بوجود الرب 
وبحبه لخلاص نفسك
صلِّي للرب متل ما طفل بيحكي مع امه 
تأكدي أكتر وأكتر من أنك على الطريق اللي الرب بيريدك تمشي فيها
بعدها رح تعرفي انتِ لوحدك إنك على قد ما تحبي الرب 
وتسلمي حياتك له وتعملي مشيئته
على قد ما رح يعزيكِ الرب
بتمنى إني كون قدرت وصلِّك خطوة نحو الامام
وبانتظار آراء الاحباء لإفادتك أكتر وأكتر

ربنا ينور طريقك ويحافظ عليكِ...


----------



## Critic (1 نوفمبر 2009)

No Religion قال:


> ميرسى ليكم لردكم وبجد كفاية انى كنت مبسوطة انهاردة وحاسة انه مهما حصل فى حد حاسس بيا وهيحمينى من اى حاجة وده فى حد ذاته احساس جميل وبيديك نوع من السلام الداخلى كده .. بجد انهاردة كان حلو اوى


 
*بجد انا فرحانلك جدا جدا جدا جدا ربنا حلو اوى و مش بيسيب ولاده لو بيدوروا عليه بجد*
*و لسا لما تدوقى المسيح اكتر هتحسى انك ممكن تبيعى الدنيا كلها عشانه و هتحسى بوجوده معاكى على طول*

*إنجيل يوحنا 16**: 22
**فَأَنْتُمْ كَذلِكَ، عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضًا فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ، وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ*


*فليتمجد اسمك يا رب*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> هي بالحقيقة ليسة فروض لكن حياة و نمو مع الله
> فيومنا نبدأه بشكر و حمد لله الذي أعطانا يوم جديد نعيش له و به و لأجل التبشير بإسمه، نقرأ من الكتاب المقدس و نقضي فترة الخلوة، اي فترة الإختلاء مع الله لقراءة كلمته و سماع صوته في حياتنا. العيش بحسب تعاليم المسيح في كل يوم، بثمار الروح (محبة فرح سلام طول اناة وداعة تعفف الخ). إضافة الى نعمة الأنترنت التي اعطاها لنا الرب، لنا فرصة الشركة مع أخوة لنا في المسيح، تبادل الرأي و المعلومة و النمو مع المسيح بكل هذه الأبعاد..


ميرسى ماى روك على ردك يعنى اهم حاجة حاليا الصلاة والتقرب من ربنا ده اللى فهمته



> اختي:
> إقرأي أكتر في الكتاب المقدس وشوفي:
> شعورك عم يقوى بوجود الرب
> وبحبه لخلاص نفسك
> ...



ميرسى ليك ياالياس وتمام هزود قرايتى فى الكتاب المقدس انا قريت التكوين والبشارات الاربعة وكنت هبدا فى اعمال الرسل لانى كنت خدت كذا نصيحة انى اقرا التكوين وادخل فى العهد الجديد لانه هيوضحلى العهد القديم لما اجى اقراه صح كده ولا ايه ؟؟



> *بجد انا فرحانلك جدا جدا جدا جدا ربنا حلو اوى و مش بيسيب ولاده لو بيدوروا عليه بجد*
> *و لسا لما تدوقى المسيح اكتر هتحسى انك ممكن تبيعى الدنيا كلها عشانه و هتحسى بوجوده معاكى على طول*
> 
> *إنجيل يوحنا 16**: 22
> ...



ميرسى ليك اوى يافادى على كلامك الجميل ده


----------



## fredyyy (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*أختنا الفاضلة *

*عيشي مع الله كل يوم *

*تكلمي معه كما تتكلمي مع أبوكِ. تمتعي بسلامه  *

*فالله أبونا يسمع لنا ويصغي لا لكلماتنا فقط ... بل لأنَّات قلبوبنا *

مزمور 40 : 1 
.... اِنْتِظَاراً *انْتَظَرْتُ الرَّبَّ* فَمَالَ إِلَيَّ *وَسَمِعَ صُرَاخِي* 

يوحنا 1 : 12 
وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ *يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ* أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 

يوحنا 14 : 27 
«*سلاَماً* أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. *سلاَمِي* أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. *لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ* قُلُوبُكُمْ *وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ*.


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

أختي:
الكتاب المقدس هو وحدة واحدة متكاملة
كلمة الله الحي
فأينما قرأتِ فيه فهذا جميل وجيد
العهد الجديد هو مرحلة النعمة (سنتحدث عن هذا إن شاء لنا الرب لاحقاً)
أنا مسيحي أبَّاً عن جد ومع ذلك كلما قرأتُ في العهد الجديد
أشعر بشعور جديد 
أعمق مما سبق
أكتشف رسائل جديدة من الرب لي
الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله الحيَّة التي تحيي النفوس
ويمكنكِ أيضاً أن تقرأي المزامير
روعة حلاوتها وبلسم إلهي للنفس 
والتحدث مع الآحباء بالرب هنا في منتدانا
عمَّا يجول بذهنك
أسئلة استفسارات توضيحات أي شيء
سيفتح لك باباً جديداً للشعور بفاعلية روح الله القدوس
في نفس وحياة أخ لكِ ولشراكة الروح القدس لنا جميعاً
كما يمكنك أن تقرأي في منتدانا الغالي
عن سير قديسين كيف كرسوا حياتهم للرب
وكيف اعتنى إله المحبة والسلام بهم
أخونا الكبير ماي روك والاخوة الأحباء بالرب
يعملون لجمع أكبر مكتبة للترانيم يمكنكِ
أن تستمعي لبعض الترانيم
آسف على الاطالة
ربنا ينور قلبك وعقلك لكي تعبديه كما ينبغي...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> [/size]بالنسبة لاسئلتى
> انا عايزة اعرف دلوقتى ايه اللى مطلوب من المؤمن بالمسيح يعنى (اعذرنى لتعبيرى الاسلامى) الفروض ؟؟ فهمت قصدى



*سلام المسيح أختى الحبيبة 
أضيف إلى إجابة أستاذنا روك

الصلاة الربانية

أبانا الـذي في
السمـاوات.. لـيتــقدس 
إسمك.. ليأتي ملكوتك.. لــتكن
مشيئتــك.. كما في السـماء كذلك على 
الأرض.. خبزنا كفافنا.. أعطينا اليوم وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا 
كــمـــــا نغـفر نحن أيضــــاً للـذين يســــيئون
إلينا .... ولا تدخـــــلنا في تجربة لكن 
نجــــنا من الشـــرير بالمسيح 
يســـــــــــ  ـــــــــــوع
ربنا.. لأن لك الملك
والقوة والمجد
إلى الأبد
آمـين   ​*

*صلوات الأجبية *

http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اختى الحبيبه سلام المسيح يملى قلبك ويبعد عنكى اختى اعداء الخير فالطريق الى الملكوت ليس سهل والباب ضيق ولايدخل منه الا القليل فابليس واعونه لن يهدوا الان وسيكون لنا ضيق فتمسكى بربك وارمى كل حمولك عليه اختى الحبيبه  
اليكى بهذا المزمور اجعليه امامك دائما وحاولى تفهميه كويس ولاتنظرى  الى مامضى واحعلى الرب امامك دائما 

المزمور السابع عشر



1 صلاة لداود. اسمع يارب للحق. أنصت إلى صراخي. أصغ إلى صلاتي من شفتين بلا غش 

2 من قدامك يخرج قضائي . عيناك تنظران المستقيمات 

3 جربت قلبي. تعهدته ليلا. محصتني. لا تجد في ذموما. لا يتعدى فمي 

4 من جهة أعمال الناس فبكلام شفتيك أنا تحفظت من طرق المعتنف 

5 تمسكت خطواتي بآثارك فما زلت قدماي 

6 أنا دعوتك لأنك تستجيب لي يا الله. أمل أذنيك إلي. اسمع كلامي 

7 ميز مراحمك، يا مخلص المتكلين عليك، بيمينك من المقاومين 

8 احفظني مثل حدقة العين. بظل جناحيك استرني 

9 من وجه الأشرار الذين يخربونني، أعدائي بالنفس الذين يكتنفونني 

10 قلبهم السمين قد أغلقوا. بأفواههم قد تكلموا بالكبرياء 

11 في خطواتنا الآن قد أحاطوا بنا. نصبوا أعينهم ليزلقونا إلى الأرض 

12 مثله مثل الأسد القرم إلى الافتراس، وكالشبل الكامن في عريسه 

13 قم يارب. تقدمه. اصرعه. نج نفسي من الشرير بسيفك 

14 من الناس بيدك يارب ، من أهل الدنيا. نصيبهم في حياتهم. بذخائرك تملأ بطونهم. يشبعون أولادا ويتركون فضالتهم لأطفالهم 

15 أما أنا فبالبر أنظر وجهك. أشبع إذا استيقظت بشبهك


----------



## Light Of Christianity (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*اسفة على عدم متابعتى بس دراستى ماثرة شوية 

*انا قريت كل المشاركات وبجد متميزة جدا فريدى والياس ومونيكا وثابت بيسوع بجد ميرسى ليكم 
بس للاسف اليومين اللى فاتوا حسيت بحاجة دلوقتى طول ما انا فى الموقع ومعاكم وكده تمام ببقى مهتمة جدا وقلبى وعقلى مركزين فى الموضوع ده لكن بمجرد ما اروح الكلية وانشغل فى السكاشن والمحاضرات ويومى يعدى نوعا ما الموضوع بيروح من دماغى كله بيبقى كل تركيزى فى الحاجات اللى بعملها فى يومى وطبعا المجتمع مسلم فمفيش حد ينبهنى او يبقى معايا يعنى فياريت لو حد عنده نصيحة يقولهالى فى الموضوع ده؟؟

ثانى حاجة الاخت مونيكا وضعت صلاة وصلوات (الاجبية ) هل لازم اصلى بالصلوات دى علطول ولا اصلى بكلام عادى يعنى معلش وضحيلى النقطة دى ؟؟

ده اللى فى دماغى دلوقتى واعذرونى على الانشغال


----------



## My Rock (3 نوفمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> بس للاسف اليومين اللى فاتوا حسيت بحاجة دلوقتى طول ما انا فى الموقع ومعاكم وكده تمام ببقى مهتمة جدا وقلبى وعقلى مركزين فى الموضوع ده لكن بمجرد ما اروح الكلية وانشغل فى السكاشن والمحاضرات ويومى يعدى نوعا ما الموضوع بيروح من دماغى كله بيبقى كل تركيزى فى الحاجات اللى بعملها فى يومى وطبعا المجتمع مسلم فمفيش حد ينبهنى او يبقى معايا يعنى فياريت لو حد عنده نصيحة يقولهالى فى الموضوع ده؟؟




الإيمان بالمسيح مبني على علاقة شخصية بينك و بينه، هذه العلاقة تحتاج لوقت و تواصل لكي تتوثق. العمل و الدراسة ليست حاجز يبعدنا عن المسيح، فالمسيح معنا في كل وقت و حين و لا نحتاج لخلوة حتى نتواصل معه. هذه الشئ ستختبريه مع الوقت و مع نموك في هذه العلاقة. نصيحتي لك أن تشركي المسيح في أمور حياتك، فليكن رفيقك و مُعينك في تفاصيل حياتك




> ثانى حاجة الاخت مونيكا وضعت صلاة وصلوات (الاجبية ) هل لازم اصلى بالصلوات دى علطول ولا اصلى بكلام عادى يعنى معلش وضحيلى النقطة دى ؟؟


 
لا، هذه الصلوات ليست إجباري، هذه الصلوات خاصة بالكنيسة القبطية و طقسها و ليست فرض في العقيدة المسيحية. الصلاة علاقة روحية بيننا و بين الله لا تحتاج الى وقت مُعين لتُرفع و تُسمع.


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أهلاً بيكي أختنا
وربنا ينور قلبك وعقلك ويساعدك في دراستك

الكلام اللي قالهولك استاذنا الحبيب ماي روك هو زبدة الكلام
كلامك صحيح وجد منطقي لكنك تستطيعين أن تغيريه كيف؟!
مثال:
تستيقظين صباحاً صَلِّي:أشكرك يا رب على كل شيء
أشكرك إنك حفظتني في نومي 
أشكرك إنك معايا في كل حين
ليتمجد اسمك في يومي هذا يا إلهي

أنتِ بالباص الى الجامعةإن لم يكن هناك من تتحديثين معه)
صَلِّي حتى تصلي الى الجامعة (صلاة قلبية) ك
يا رب ارحمني يا رب ارحمني يا رب ارحمني.....
وهكذا في أي شيء تفعليه....

وهكذا تشركين الرب معك في حياتك كيفما كان شكلها
حاولي أن تعودي نفسك على ذكر الرب (في قلبك)
حتى ولو كان في بضع كلمات

سلام المسيح يملى قلبك...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> *
> 
> ثانى حاجة الاخت مونيكا وضعت صلاة وصلوات (الاجبية ) هل لازم اصلى بالصلوات دى علطول ولا اصلى بكلام عادى يعنى معلش وضحيلى النقطة دى ؟؟
> 
> *


*

سلام المسيح أختى الحبيبة
لقد وفى الرد كل من أخى روك وأخى إلياس
فالصلاة فى المسيحية علاقة محبة مع الرب 
فنحن أبناء وهو أبونا
وأبونا عايزنا نحبة ونفذ وصاياة
وقيل لنا صلوا فى كل حين ولا تملوا
ولكن ليس معنى هذا  أن أن نصلى كل صلوات الأجبية بكل أوقاتها 
فهذه الصلاة رتبتها الكنيسة ولكن كل واحد على قدر إستطاعتة وعلى حسب قامته الروحية
مجرد ذكر إسم الرب يسوع فى سرك هذه صلاة مقبولة عند الرب يسوع ومثلها مثل أى صلاة أخرى
فالإنسان المسيحى دائما عقلة يردد إسم الرب يسوع بكلمات عديدة
مثل يارب يسوع المسيح إرحمنى
ومثل شكر الرب على أى موقف
ولكن لستى ملزمة بصلاة الأجبية ولكن إقرأيها كلما سمح لكى الوقت

أما الصلاة الربانية
 فيجب عليكى حفظها وترديدها فى سرك من وقت لأخر
عندما تصحى من النوم وعندما تذهبين للنوم ليلا مع التحدث مع الرب وشكر الرب
ونقول قبل الصلاة وقبل عمل أى شئ
بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد أمين  

بسم الأب نضم الثلاث أصابع الأولى ونضعها على الجبه فهى تشير إلى أقنوم الأب
وعندما تقولى والإبن تنزلى بأصابعك إلى صدرك 
ثم تقولى والروح القدس  تشاورى بأصابعك المضمومة على كتفك الشمال ثم تنتقلى الى الكتف اليمين
وهذا معناه إنتقال من الظلمة إلى النور ثم  تقولى إله واحد أمين وهذه تأكيد أن الله واحد
وربنا يكون معك ويثبتك فى الإيمان​*


----------



## ادم ميلاد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## marloforever (4 نوفمبر 2009)

من الصعب عليك وانتى مازلتى تحبو فى الايمان ان تصلى جميع صلوات الاجبية
فلكى ان تبدائى على سبيل المثال صلاة باكر وهية صلاة تصلى فى الصباح 
او صلاة النوم وتدريجيا اضيفى على سبيل المثال صلاة الغروب ففى المسيحية ليس
لدينا فرض ولسنا مجبرين على الركوع امام اللة ولكننا نقوم بهذا كلما ازدات محبتنا لهه
فكلما زادت محبتنا لهه طال وقوفنا امام الرب طواعية وحبا فية وبالمناسبة
الاجبية تباع فى مكاتب الكنيسة او المكاتب المسيحية
ارجو ان تكونى تقبلتى كلام اخ لاختة


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (4 نوفمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> *اسفة على عدم متابعتى بس دراستى ماثرة شوية
> 
> *انا قريت كل المشاركات وبجد متميزة جدا فريدى والياس ومونيكا وثابت بيسوع بجد ميرسى ليكم
> بس للاسف اليومين اللى فاتوا حسيت بحاجة دلوقتى طول ما انا فى الموقع ومعاكم وكده تمام ببقى مهتمة جدا وقلبى وعقلى مركزين فى الموضوع ده لكن بمجرد ما اروح الكلية وانشغل فى السكاشن والمحاضرات ويومى يعدى نوعا ما الموضوع بيروح من دماغى كله بيبقى كل تركيزى فى الحاجات اللى بعملها فى يومى وطبعا المجتمع مسلم فمفيش حد ينبهنى او يبقى معايا يعنى فياريت لو حد عنده نصيحة يقولهالى فى الموضوع ده؟؟
> ...



الرب يبارك اختى الحبيبه 

مايحدث لكى اختى حدث لنا ايضا فهذا امرى طبيعى جدا 
فنحن خلعنا رداء الاسلام ولكن مازالنا نعيش فيه مع اهلنا ومجتمعنا فهذا الامر يتطلب وقت بالتاكيد 
ولن اعلق اكثر من اخواتى فى المنتدى غير تعليق و احد وهو ان 
المفهوم المسيحي  يعتمد على ان الخلاص يحصل نتيجة الايمان ولبيس الاعمال 
  انتى عندما تؤمنن تخلصى    وعندما تخلصى تعيش حالة من القداسة 
 وبالتالي تكون اعمالك جيدة فجعلى الرب امامك دائما فى كل اعمالك لانه بالفعل معنا فى كل وقت وليس فى وقت الصلاه فقط 

واريد ان اقول لكى ا اتى الان  خليقه  جديده ولاتتعجلى الامور ( اذا ان كان احد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديد))))))

وقولى هذه الصلاه اختى (((   اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك))))


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*الأخت no religion

سلام يكون لك

المسيحية هى علاقة شخصية بين الخالق والمخلوق

كعلاقة الحبيب بحبيبته

وعلاقة الأب بأبنه أو أبنته

فالصلاة هى حديث بين إله محب ومخلوق يشعر بتلك المحبة ويريد أن يعبر عنها بكلمات صادقة*


----------



## ادم ميلاد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراعلى تعب محبتك


----------



## المحبه لكم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

حاولي تكلميني ضروري جدا جدا انا حاسه نفس الشعور كلميني ضروري انا سندرا 

*أنا # ................... #*
*ممنوع المعلومات الشخصية *
*المشرف*

معلش ضروري انا تعبانه صلو جميعا لي


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*رجاء من الاخوة الاحباء *

*عدم مراسلة اي شخص يدخل على المنتدى ويكتب مداخلة او اثنتين .*

*مهما كان جنس الشخص ( ذكر او انثى ) ومهما كان الكلام يبدو طيبا وجميلا . *

*من يريد المراسلة عليه ان يخاطب المسئولين والمشرفين بالمنتدى والمراسلة هنا على صفحات المنتدى وليس بالبريد الاليكتروني او الياهو او اي وسيلة اخرى.*


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

المحبه لكم قال:


> انا مش عارفه اكتب كويس صدقني وما *بلاقيش اللي بكتبه*


 

*لأن المكتوب معلومات شخصية *

*التواصل بين أعضاء المنتدي يتم على صفحات المنتدى *

*نحن نعيش في النور. ولا ُنخفي شئ. ولا نتكلم في الخفاء. ولا نلوم أحد مهما كان خاطي*



المحبه لكم قال:


> معلش ضروري *انا تعبانه* صلو جميعا لي


 
*أختي إفتحي قلبك *

*إعلمينا بما ُيتعبك وسوف نساعدك بمشيئة الله*

مرقس 5 : 33 ، 34
وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ *فَجَاءَتْ* وَهِيَ خَائِفَةٌ وَمُرْتَعِدَةٌ عَالِمَةً بِمَا حَصَلَ لَهَا فَخَرَّتْ *وَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْحَقَّ كُلَّهُ*. 
فَقَالَ لَهَا: «يَا ابْنَةُ *إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ شَفَاكِ*. *اذْهَبِي بِسَلاَمٍ* *وَكُونِي* *صَحِيحَةً* مِنْ دَائِكِ».

*لقد قالت المرأة الحق كله أي دون نقصان حين جاءت إليه*

*أنظري لقد ُشفِيَت ... ونالت السلام ... وأعطاها المسيح أن تكون صحيحة *


*إعملي مثلها ... فتحصلي على الشفاء والسلام ... المسيح منتظرك *


----------



## ادم ميلاد (6 نوفمبر 2009)

قال له فيلبس ياسيد أرنا الآب وكفانا .قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يافلبس .الذى رآنى ف رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت آرنا الآب .هذه اجابه صريحه قالها الرب يسوع لاثبات ألوهيته .


----------



## Light Of Christianity (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد مشاركتكم بتقوينى زيادة فعلا ميرسى ليكم كلكم هى المشكلة مازالت موجودة لانى اندمجت فى حياتى اوى الفترة دى امتحان الميد تيرم قرب والواحد فى دماغه حاجات كتير ... بس بحاول على قد ما اقدر

عموما انا كنت بقرا شوية حاجات على النت ولفت نظرى حاجة وحبيت افهمها دلوقتى كذا توبيك كان عن العذراء ومعظمهم كان مسميها ام الاله اوك انا فاهمة جزء انه هى ام يسوع المسيح وانه هو ربنا بس انا مش عارفة اتقبل فكرة انى اقول على العذراء ام ربنا لانها انسان ؟

كمان معظم المسيحين بيدعو المسيح وبيمجدوا المسيح تمام بس مش المفروض ان الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد يبقى بالتالى المفروض التمجيد لربنا عموما لكن اما يكون التمجيد للمسيح بس مش كده يعتبر انا بمجد الانسان مش الرب ؟؟؟ 

مش عارفة اسئلتى كده وصح ولا ايه بس مستنية الاجابات واسفة على تعبكم معايا


----------



## My Rock (7 نوفمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> عموما انا كنت بقرا شوية حاجات على النت ولفت نظرى حاجة وحبيت افهمها دلوقتى كذا توبيك كان عن العذراء ومعظمهم كان مسميها ام الاله اوك انا فاهمة جزء انه هى ام يسوع المسيح وانه هو ربنا بس انا مش عارفة اتقبل فكرة انى اقول على العذراء ام ربنا لانها انسان ؟




الموضوع هو كله عبارة عن كُنية للقديسة العذراء مريم لكونها ولدت الجسد الذي تجسد فيه الله، فهي والدة هذا الجسد البار، الذي إتحد به اللاهوت. فالمسيح يسوع هو الله الظاهر بالجسد، و القديسة العذراء مريم حملت بهذا الجسد، الذيبسببه طوبت خلال القرون الماضية كلها. التسمية هذه لا تشير الى إن العذراء هو أم الله بلاهوته، فحن نؤمن إن الله أزلي و أبدي.




> كمان معظم المسيحين بيدعو المسيح وبيمجدوا المسيح تمام بس مش المفروض ان الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد يبقى بالتالى المفروض التمجيد لربنا عموما لكن اما يكون التمجيد للمسيح بس مش كده يعتبر انا بمجد الانسان مش الرب ؟؟؟


 
بتمجيدنا للمسيح، فنحن نُمجد لاهوته الواحد في الجوهر مع الآب و الروح القدس. فالله واحد و إعلان المجد لروحه القدوس مثلاً لا يعني عدم إعلان المجد له و لفكره، تقديم المجد لفكر الله يعني أيضاً تقديم المجد له و لروحه، فالأقانيم ليست مستقلة أو منفصل ببعضها، بل هي واحدة في الجوهر. فكري معي نار لها وجود تنبثق منها الحرارة و النور، فإن كان دفئ النار بلطف، فإستلطافنا هذا ليس للدفئ بل للنار ككل، الشئ نفسه مع نورها، فنور النار قد يكون المنقذ لنا في شدة ما، و إمتناننا سيكون للنار ككل و ليس لنورها فقط. أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة وصلت.
لكن عامة الكنائس كلها تُعلن و تمجد الله الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس و لا يوجد تمجيد مُقتصر على إقنوم على حساب آخر.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 نوفمبر 2009)

> اتقبل فكرة انى اقول على العذراء ام ربنا لانها انسان ؟


المشكلة دلقتى تكمن فى انك لسة متأثره بالفكر الإسلامى عن الله

لازم تفرقى بين حاجتين
ان العذراء القديسة مريم ام الناسوت وليست ام اللاهوت 

واحنا لما بنسميها ام الله لا نقصد انها ا اللاهوت وانما ام الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت ولذلك هى ام الله


ثانيا نقطة الثالوث



> كمان معظم المسيحين بيدعو المسيح وبيمجدوا المسيح تمام بس مش المفروض ان الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد يبقى بالتالى المفروض التمجيد لربنا عموما لكن اما يكون التمجيد للمسيح بس مش كده يعتبر انا بمجد الانسان مش الرب ؟؟؟


*
الثالوث دة حاجة وال3 حاجة تانية خالص

هابسط فى الاول ليكى الثالوث وبعد كدة هاجاوبك

الله الواحد موجود ودة بنسميه الآب
الله الواحد عاقل ناطق ودة بنسميه الإبن
الله الواحد حى ودة بنسميه الروح القدس

فالأقانيم لا تتجزأ ولا تنفصل ولا تتضاد

يعنى نشبهها ببرنامج تليفزيونى واحد بتصوره 3 كاميرات من ثلاث مشاهد مختلفة ولكن هو نفس البرنامج الواحد فى الجوهر

نرد على السؤال

الرب يسوع المسيح ليس هو الإبن فقط بل هو الله الكامل الواحد الذى لا يتجزأ

ابن الله = ظهور الله

اقنوم الإبن هو الأقنوم المسؤل عن الظهورات الإلهية واللى هو نفسه الله الواحد

يبقى الله الواحد هو هو المسيح وهو الله الواحد

لو فى حاجة لم تصل انا تحت امرك
*​


----------



## mina_opel (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا ينورك طريقك وسوف تجدين الحق وهناء لكى الحياة الابدية فى حضن المسيح الذى فدنا بدمة على الصليب 
واحب ان اقول لكى اقرأى جيدا جدا الانجيل وسوف تجدين الحقيقة بمنتهى السهولة ولا تعقيد اقرأى صفات المسيح وسلوكة اقرأى بحب وصدقينى سوف تجدى الحقيقة واضحة جدا جدا جدا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى ليكم ياجماعة وسورى على عدم الانتظام ...... بس بتابع على قد ما اقدر 

بس هو لو الواحد حب يدخل كنيسة يعمل ايه ويدخل يقولهم ايه اصلا يعنى الوضع كله يبقى ازاى ؟؟؟؟ عشان حاسه ان ده هيقرب الموضوع ليا اكتر ولا ايه رايكم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (11 نوفمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> بس هو لو الواحد حب يدخل كنيسة *يعمل ايه* ......


 

*عندما تريدي أن تدخلي الكنيسة *

*فقط إدخلي الكنيسة .... ليس هناك شروط*


----------



## antonius (12 نوفمبر 2009)

> بس هو لو الواحد حب يدخل كنيسة يعمل ايه ويدخل يقولهم ايه اصلا يعنى الوضع كله يبقى ازاى ؟؟؟؟ عشان حاسه ان ده هيقرب الموضوع ليا اكتر ولا ايه رايكم ؟؟؟؟


ادخلي الكنيسة...واحضري القداس الالهي ...لا ضرورة لان تخبري عن شخصيتكي...راقبي القداس كاملاً...ودققي في كل صلاة تقال...وبعدها خير سيجر خير...صدقيني اذكر سيدة محجبة كانت تذهب لكنسيتي في بغداد اكثر مما اذهب انا!! وانا كنت وقتها خادم في الكنيسة!
..
ملاحضة: لا تذهبي لكنيسة حيث تعتقدين ان هناك مسلم يعرفكي سيراكي تدخلينها..حفاظا على سلامتكي..


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> ميرسى ليكم ياجماعة وسورى على عدم الانتظام ...... بس بتابع على قد ما اقدر
> 
> بس هو لو الواحد حب يدخل كنيسة يعمل ايه ويدخل يقولهم ايه اصلا يعنى الوضع كله يبقى ازاى ؟؟؟؟ عشان حاسه ان ده هيقرب الموضوع ليا اكتر ولا ايه رايكم ؟؟؟؟



*سلام المسيح أختى الحبيبة

لو تحبى تدخلى كنيسة أدخلى حتى لو كنتى محجبة
مفيش حد هيسألك
إذهبى إلى كنيسة تكون بعيدة عن بيتك
حتى لا يراكى  أحد ممن يعرفوكى
الكنائس  بها قداس يبدأ من 7ص  إلى 8 ونصف يوميا
أيام الأحد والجمعة يوجد قداس ثانى بعده ينتهى العاشرة والنصف
أما مساء فيكون إجتماعات
منها دراسة الكتاب المقدس أو إجتماع الشباب يكون مساء الخميس أو مساء الجمعة
يمكنك سؤال سكرتارية الكنيسة عن مواعيد الإجتماعات
ويمكنك مشاهدة القنوات المسيحية فى التليفزيون أو على النت كلما سمحت ظروفك
القنوات المسيحية موجودة على النايل سات
مثل أغابى وقناة   ctv  وكلها تتكلم عن  تعاليم المسيحية فقط ولا تتعرض للأسلام
ربنا معاكى ويثبت إيمانك​*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى ليكم ياجماعة بجد وسورى على التاخير ده بس انا بحاول اتابع فى كل حاجة على قد ما اقدر ...

بس انا خايفة ادخل كنيسة بصراحة فاجلت الخطوة دى شوية وبعدين لو حد سالنى انا اسمى ايه او ايه اللى جابنى هنا مش عارفة هعمل ايه ؟؟؟فلغيت الخطوة دلوقتى لحد ماربنا يسهل 

انا حاليا  بقرا الكتاب المقدس تانى بس بتمعن زيادة وكمان بتابع المواضيع اللى بتنزل هنا فى المنتدى وبحاول اصلى مش عارفة ايه ممكن اعمله تانى ؟؟

عموما ميرسى ليكم كلكم على تعبكم معايا


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> ميرسى ليكم ياجماعة بجد وسورى على التاخير ده بس انا بحاول اتابع فى كل حاجة على قد ما اقدر ...
> 
> بس انا خايفة ادخل كنيسة بصراحة فاجلت الخطوة دى شوية وبعدين لو حد سالنى انا اسمى ايه او ايه اللى جابنى هنا مش عارفة هعمل ايه ؟؟؟فلغيت الخطوة دلوقتى لحد ماربنا يسهل
> 
> ...


*
لا تخافى من دخول الكنيسة, فلن يسألك أحد عن هويتك, واذهبى للكاهن, وعرفيه بنفسك, وبكل شئ, وهو سيقود خطواتك

أفعلى ذلك بحكمة, وفى منطقة بعيدة عن موضع سكناك

وربنا سيدبر أمورك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

> بس انا خايفة ادخل كنيسة بصراحة فاجلت الخطوة دى شوية وبعدين لو حد سالنى انا اسمى ايه او ايه اللى جابنى هنا مش عارفة هعمل ايه ؟؟؟فلغيت الخطوة دلوقتى لحد ماربنا يسهل


*مين اللى قال لك ان فى حد هايسألك 

الكنيسة ترحب بكل الناس

بس انتى اللى خايفة وكأنك سارقة او بتعملى حاجة غلط

تشددى وتشجعى*



> انا حاليا بقرا الكتاب المقدس تانى بس بتمعن زيادة وكمان بتابع المواضيع اللى بتنزل هنا فى المنتدى وبحاول اصلى مش عارفة ايه ممكن اعمله تانى ؟؟


*

هذا يكفى ولكن صلى لأبيكى الذى يحبك وليس لألهك

بمعنى

وافق على انكى ابنته ولستى فقط عبدته*

​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (23 نوفمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> ميرسى ليكم ياجماعة بجد وسورى على التاخير ده بس انا بحاول اتابع فى كل حاجة على قد ما اقدر ...
> 
> بس انا خايفة ادخل كنيسة بصراحة فاجلت الخطوة دى شوية وبعدين لو حد سالنى انا اسمى ايه او ايه اللى جابنى هنا مش عارفة هعمل ايه ؟؟؟فلغيت الخطوة دلوقتى لحد ماربنا يسهل
> 
> ...



اهلا بيكى اختى الحبيبه 
ذكرتينى اختى بنفسى عندما كنت افكر فى الدخول الى الكنيسه لاول مره كم كنت متردد وخائف ايضا 
من اى سوال تطفلى يطرح عند دخولى وقررت ايضا تاجيل هذه الخطوه   اكثر من مره ............
غير انى قررت التحدى مع نفسى وتركت الخوف ورائى وتمسكت بيد ربى وقلت سادخل يايسوع معك الكنيسه فكن معى ولاتتركنى لوحدى  وخذ بيدى لانى مازالت طفلا صغيرا .............
تشجعى اختى ولاتخفى الرب  معنا ولن  يتركنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## new moon (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بصى انا هقولك على حاجة حلوة اوى 

لو انتى مؤمنة اساسا بوجود اله ده كويس اوى تعملى ايه بقى عشان تخلصى من الحيرة دى

لا تتخيلى صورة اى اله وانما قلبك يكون مقتنعا بو جود اله لهذا الكون و لا تفكرين فى صورته

او شخصيته وانما اجعلى كل تفكيرك انك مؤمنة بوجود اله وقبل ما تنامى تدعى من كل قلبك

واهم شئ هو التركيز (يا اله الكون اهدنى الى الحق والطريق الصحيح اهدنى الى الدين الذى 

ترضاه والايمان الصحيح)

ونامى وشوفى هتحلمى بايه او لما تصحى احساسك هيكون ايه  ومش لازم يكون من اول 

مرة لكن كررى مفيش مشكله والتجربة مش هتخسرك شئ 

وانا اسفة يعنى مينفعش فى ايام (معينه من الشهر للبنات ) اظن فهمانى يعنى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 نوفمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا تخافى من دخول الكنيسة, فلن يسألك أحد عن هويتك, واذهبى للكاهن, وعرفيه بنفسك, وبكل شئ, وهو سيقود خطواتك*


 
كانت مدة دخول الحيوانات للفلك سبعة ايام... بصى
*Gen 7:10 ​*​وحدث بعد السبعة الايام ان مياه الطوفان صارت على الارض.​
*
معناه ان الكنيسة ( الفلك المنجى من الهلاك) تسمح بدخولنا اليها طوال الاسبوع ( يعنى فى او وقت ) ولكن....

بعد اليوم التامن ( مجئ المسيح ثانية على السحابة ) سيكون الفلك قد اغلق ويهلك من خارجه.

وصيتى ليكى الكتاب المقدس

ربنا معاكى​
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> بصى انا هقولك على حاجة حلوة اوى
> 
> لو انتى مؤمنة اساسا بوجود اله ده كويس اوى تعملى ايه بقى عشان تخلصى من الحيرة دى
> 
> ...



*الصلاة فى المسيحية فى كل الأيام للجميع وفى كل وقت  لأن الرب يتعامل مع  القلب
أى مع الروح وليس الجسد ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 نوفمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> بصى انا هقولك على حاجة حلوة اوى
> 
> لو انتى مؤمنة اساسا بوجود اله ده كويس اوى تعملى ايه بقى عشان تخلصى من الحيرة دى
> 
> ...


 
ممتازة يا نيو مون

بس فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه.... هل حضرتك عملتى كده قبل كده...
لو عملتيه .. يبقى مش من قلبك
لو معملتهوش ... يبقى تعمليه بقلب صادق ( علشان يظهرلك الخالق فى حلم . كما ظهر لاخرين كثيرين )




new moon قال:


> ونامى وشوفى هتحلمى بايه او لما تصحى احساسك هيكون ايه ومش لازم يكون من اول
> 
> مرة لكن كررى مفيش مشكله والتجربة مش هتخسرك شئ
> 
> وانا اسفة يعنى مينفعش فى ايام (معينه من الشهر للبنات ) اظن فهمانى يعنى


 
لو من قلب صادق مش هتحتاجى مرة تانية . لان الهنا حى وبيسمع




new moon قال:


> وانا اسفة يعنى مينفعش فى ايام (معينه من الشهر للبنات ) اظن فهمانى يعنى


 
 انت قصدك ( لا تقربوا الصلاة وانتم ......)

لا .احنا الهنا يسر ويفرح بصلاتنا فى اى وقت ( علاقة اب بابنه )


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى للمشاركات بجد ومش هعلق على رد نيو مان لانه مش محتاج تعليق

وسورى على الفترة اللى فاتت بس فعلا حصل معايا حاجات كتير  موضوع دخولى كنيسة ده انا سيبته لربنا وربنا اكيد هيساعدنى

انا حاليا شبه مؤمنة تماما بالمسيحية لسه فى حته جوايا كده بس عادية يعنى مع الوقت الايمان هيكتمل وبزيادة الدراسة ربنا اكيد هيكرمنى 

وبقيت اصلى لربنا  اخيرااااا 

بجد ربنا يبارككم كلكم على وقوفكم جمبى وياريت لو حد عنده نصيحة ليا فى المرحلة دى يفيدنى وميرسى ليكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

النصيحه اقري شبهات و رد علي شبهات كتير

عشان دي بتبني المعرفه مش بتهدها

القراءه اولا ثم القراءه

و شكرا لي اختي الحقيقه كنت بتابعك من زماااااااااااااااان بس كان ليا اشتراك اخر لم اكتب له شيء و ضاع

انا متابعاكي من اول ما دخلتي

تغيرتي كثيرا و انا برضه 

و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> وسورى على الفترة اللى فاتت بس فعلا حصل معايا حاجات كتير  موضوع دخولى كنيسة ده انا سيبته لربنا وربنا اكيد هيساعدنى
> 
> انا حاليا شبه مؤمنة تماما بالمسيحية لسه فى حته جوايا كده بس عادية يعنى مع الوقت الايمان هيكتمل وبزيادة الدراسة ربنا اكيد هيكرمنى
> 
> وبقيت اصلى لربنا  اخيرااااا



الرب يكون معك و يحفظك
سعيدين بتقبلك للمسيح، لكن نقول هذا ليس كافي
نُريدك للمسيح و في المسيح بصورة تامة و ليس شبه تامة
لا نستعجلك على شئ، فالقرار لكِ، لكن كاخوة نحُبك في المسيح من واجبنا ان ننصح و نقوم

صلاتي لاجلك دائماً، و متى احجتجي اي شئ، انا موجود دائماً على الخاص.

الرب يحفظك


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> النصيحه اقري شبهات و رد علي شبهات كتير
> 
> عشان دي بتبني المعرفه مش بتهدها
> 
> ...



متقلقيش انا متابعة المنتدى من اكثر من اربع سنوات فقريت كثير سواء شبهات او الكتاب المقدس او حتى مقالات على مواقع اسلامية يعنى كنت محايدة جدا فى بحثى واشكر ربنا على النتيجة وكمان حاسه انى مستريحة نفسيا للى وصلتله حاليا 

وميرسى ليكى حبيبتى وربنا ينور طريقك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكي انا محتاجه الدعوات دي جدا

انا بتابع بقالي وقت انا كمان يجي سنه ولا اتنين و كان ليا اشتراك ضاع و بقيت ادخل بدون اشتراك و بعدين طنشت

بس لما بقي عندي اسئله جاده قويه دخلت


مش كوبي و بيست

شكرا لكي

اسفه لو كنت حشيت الموضوع رغي

دمتم بامان


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> الرب يكون معك و يحفظك
> شعيدين بتقبلك للمسيح، لكن نقول هذا ليس كافي
> نُريدك للمسيح و في المسيح بصورة تامة و ليس شبه تامة
> لا نستعجلك على شئ، فالقرار لكِ، لكن كاخوة نحُبك في المسيح من واجبنا ان ننصح و نقوم
> ...



ميرسى ليك ماى روك بجد على كل حاجة عملتها معايا انا تعبتك كتير بس اكيد ربنا هيكرمك على المساعدة اللى قدمتهالى ومش انا بس اى حد ساعدته عموما وانا كمان بجد نفسى ايمانى يكتمل ونفسى ادخل كنيسة ونفسى اتعمد ونفسى ونفسى ونفسى بس طبعا التهور مش بيجيب نتيجة فانا واخدة الامور واحدة واحدة عشان مش يحصل حاجة ففى التأنى السلامة .... ولو فى نصايح او خطوات معينة ليا فى الفترة دى ياريت اعرفها انا بصلى وبقرا الكتاب المقدس باستمرار ولازم اقرا كل يوم دلوقتى خطبة الجبل  مع اى جزء تانى لانى بجد بعشق الخطبة دى متعرفش ليه بحس انه فى الخطبة دى اوفى كل مايمكن ان يقال بجد وبتابع المواضيع اللى على المنتدى باستمرار فمش عارفة فى حاجة تنقصنى حاليا ولا ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> النصيحه اقري شبهات و رد علي شبهات كتير
> 
> عشان دي بتبني المعرفه مش بتهدها


 
اختلف معكى فى النصيحة يا استاذة ..

اعتقد ان قراءة الروحيات والاهتمام بها من الكتاب المقدس .. هى الاولى .
فهم عقيدة المسيحية من العهد الجديد وظلالها الموجودة فى العهد القديم. 

استخدام العقل فى وضع المقارنات بين الاديان .. هو شئ مطلوب واساسى.
ولكن ايضا البناء بالروحيات والقراءات فى الكتاب المقدس ( ليس كقصة ولكن كحقيقة ) .. تجعل هناك معرفة كبيرة بالله .. وهو شئ مطلوب جدا ..


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> شكرا لكي انا محتاجه الدعوات دي جدا
> 
> انا بتابع بقالي وقت انا كمان يجي سنه ولا اتنين و كان ليا اشتراك ضاع و بقيت ادخل بدون اشتراك و بعدين طنشت
> 
> ...



اها فى مسلمين بيدخلوا المنتدى يجيبوا كام سؤال من مواقع اسلامية كوبى وبست لمجرد انه يدى لنفسه احساس انى اقدر اسال واحرج المسيحين وبيصدم بعد اول موضوع ومش بيدخل تانى
بس طالما انتى داخلة باحثة عن الحق ومحايدة وبتدرسى متقلقيش ربنا اكيد هينور طريقك زى مانور طريقى 
دمتى بامان


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> اختلف معكى فى النصيحة يا استاذة ..
> 
> اعتقد ان قراءة الروحيات والاهتمام بها من الكتاب المقدس .. هى الاولى .
> فهم عقيدة المسيحية من العهد الجديد وظلالها الموجودة فى العهد القديم.
> ...



تمام ياابن الملك طبعا قراءة الشبهات هتخليك فى فريق اللى رده مقنع بالنسبة ليك حتى لو مش صح وده لعدم علمك  لكن دراستك وتعمقك وقرايتك لكل دين بمحايدة ورغبة فى معرفة الحقيقة ده هيوصلك بس بالراحة عليها شوية لانها لسه بتسال وبتبحث وادعيلها ان ربنا ينور طريقها 
وميرسى لردك


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> ميرسى ليك ماى روك بجد على كل حاجة عملتها معايا انا تعبتك كتير بس اكيد ربنا هيكرمك على المساعدة اللى قدمتهالى ومش انا بس اى حد ساعدته عموما وانا كمان بجد نفسى ايمانى يكتمل ونفسى ادخل كنيسة ونفسى اتعمد ونفسى ونفسى ونفسى بس طبعا التهور مش بيجيب نتيجة فانا واخدة الامور واحدة واحدة عشان مش يحصل حاجة ففى التأنى السلامة .... ولو فى نصايح او خطوات معينة ليا فى الفترة دى ياريت اعرفها انا بصلى وبقرا الكتاب المقدس باستمرار ولازم اقرا كل يوم دلوقتى خطبة الجبل  مع اى جزء تانى لانى بجد بعشق الخطبة دى متعرفش ليه بحس انه فى الخطبة دى اوفى كل مايمكن ان يقال بجد وبتابع المواضيع اللى على المنتدى باستمرار فمش عارفة فى حاجة تنقصنى حاليا ولا ايه ؟؟؟



تعبنا كلنا في المنتدى يُمحى عند قبول شخص واحد للمسيح
اذا كانت السماء تفرح و تتهلل بدخول خاطئ للنعمة، فما بالك بالنسبة لنا
انا شجعتك دائماً على التأني و أخذ الأمور بفهم و جدية، لكن حثيتك بنفس الوقت على أن تبني إيمانك بالصورة الصحيحة الكاملة. نعم هو شئ يأخذ وقت، فانا شخصياً التدرج في الإيمان أخذ بضعة أشهر، لكن قرار قبول المسيح كرب و مخلق يجب أن يكون له يومه بصورة قاطعة. بالنسبة للحياة الروحية، فانا شخصياً أتبع مبدأ الخلوة مع الله، اي بقراءة مقطع (ليس عشوائي!)  من الكتاب المقدس و محاولة سماع كلمة الله و تطبيقها في حياتي في هذا اليوم كبداية، و منهج حياتي بعدها. الصلاة أيضاً مُهمة و لا تتطلب خلوة كاملة مع انها مُفيدة في حالة توفرها، لكن نصلي و نحن في طريقنا للعمل او الدراسة أو حتى اي مشوار عادي. التواصل مع الله له شعوره المُميز، لذلك اشجعك على الصلاة بصورة دائمة و كلما اشتاقت نفسك للتكلم مع الله.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا معاكوا انتوا الاتنين ..

كم اشعر بالفرح .. عندما ارى نور المسيح يشع من اخرين لم يكونوا يعرفوه .؟؟
كم اشعر بالبهجة عندما ارى متنصرين ممتلئين من الروح .. اتعلم الكثير منهم ..
كم اشعر بالحزن من اجل اللذين لم يعرفوه ..  ؟؟ ​


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للشبهات و الرد عليها، فهي موهبة أيضاً، ليست لكل شخص
لكن متى واجهتنا اي شبهة، يجب ان نبحث عن الجواب لها


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> تعبنا كلنا في المنتدى يُمحى عند قبول شخص واحد للمسيح
> اذا كانت السماء تفرح و تتهلل بدخول خاطئ للنعمة، فما بالك بالنسبة لنا
> انا شجعتك دائماً على التأني و أخذ الأمور بفهم و جدية، لكن حثيتك بنفس الوقت على أن تبني إيمانك بالصورة الصحيحة الكاملة. نعم هو شئ يأخذ وقت، فانا شخصياً التدرج في الإيمان أخذ بضعة أشهر، لكن قرار قبول المسيح كرب و مخلق يجب أن يكون له يومه بصورة قاطعة. بالنسبة للحياة الروحية، فانا شخصياً أتبع مبدأ الخلوة مع الله، اي بقراءة مقطع (ليس عشوائي!)  من الكتاب المقدس و محاولة سماع كلمة الله و تطبيقها في حياتي في هذا اليوم كبداية، و منهج حياتي بعدها. الصلاة أيضاً مُهمة و لا تتطلب خلوة كاملة مع انها مُفيدة في حالة توفرها، لكن نصلي و نحن في طريقنا للعمل او الدراسة أو حتى اي مشوار عادي. التواصل مع الله له شعوره المُميز، لذلك اشجعك على الصلاة بصورة دائمة و كلما اشتاقت نفسك للتكلم مع الله.
> 
> سلام و نعمة



اكيد هاخد بكل كلمة قلتها ليا ماى روك وميرسى ليك جدا


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> ميرسى للمشاركات بجد ومش هعلق على رد نيو مان لانه مش محتاج تعليق


 
قصدك رد نيومان والا نيو مون ؟؟؟


----------



## نداء الحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

rakotii قال:


> أختى الحبيبة
> اعتقد ان تفكيرك من الله ينتظر ان تختارى وتجدى عزرائيل أمامك
> هذا ناتج عن الفكر الاسلامى الذى عتقدية من ان الله هو الذى يضل البشر وان معظم اهل النار من النساء


 

عذرا للمداخلة .
فكيف يقول الانسان شيئا لا يفهمه جيدا ويعتقد انه حقيقة .
ما دخل الاسلام بهذا الموضوع ؟
هذا من ناحية .

ومن ناحية أخرى .
عندما يأتيك باحث في عصرنا الحديث يقول لنا بعد البحث .
انه في نهاية العالم سوف يبلغ عدد النساء أكثر من الرجال بمقدار الضعفين .
هل نقول له أنت تعديت على الرجال بهذه الاحصائية ؟
او أن تكون المرأة حواء هي التي بدأت الخطيئة قبل رجلها آدم وحكم الله عليها ان الرجل يسود عليها .
هل ذلك اجحاف من الرب ؟

فما بالكم أن الرب يعطينا احصاءا من عالم الغيب .
هل يعني هذا بالضرورة أن تسلم المرأة نفسها الى أن تكون من هذا المعظم ؟!!!
لا طبعا .
فالانسان مخير وعلم الله سابق لتخييرنا ويعلم ما سوف نختاره .


أحببت هنا أن أوضح ان التكلم عن الاسلام يجب ان يكون عن فهم صحيح وليس استخدام الشبهات للتبشير بغير الاسلام وتشويهه .


وشكرا .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> او أن تكون المرأة حواء هي التي بدأت الخطيئة قبل رجلها آدم وحكم الله عليها ان الرجل يسود عليها .
> هل ذلك اجحاف من الرب ؟


 
علي فكره الرجل في الاسلام مفضل برضه عالمرأه

مش العكس يعني في النقطه دي الاتنين واحد

(الرجال قوامون علي النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم علي بعض و بما انفقوا)

بما فضل الله بعضهم علي بعض دي ايه بقي

عندك تفسير تاني ان ادم يسود حواء غير كدا

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ربنا معاكوا انتوا الاتنين ..​
> 
> كم اشعر بالفرح .. عندما ارى نور المسيح يشع من اخرين لم يكونوا يعرفوه .؟؟
> كم اشعر بالبهجة عندما ارى متنصرين ممتلئين من الروح .. اتعلم الكثير منهم ..
> كم اشعر بالحزن من اجل اللذين لم يعرفوه .. ؟؟ ​


 

متنصرين كلمه عنصرييييييييييييييييييييه

انتوا مثلا ترضوا يتقال عليكم نصاري

معتقدش

و انا برضه بشعر بالحزن زيك و اكتر منك

بس برضه الواحد لسه ملخبط من جوا جامد

انتا ما تعرفش الشعور دا

و شكرا


----------



## نداء الحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> علي فكره الرجل في الاسلام مفضل برضه عالمرأه
> 
> مش العكس يعني في النقطه دي الاتنين واحد
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي انت عارف التفضيل عند ربنا تمنه ايه ؟
تمنه مسؤولية كبيرة ؟
يعني ربنا حيحاسب الرجل حساب شديد عن مسؤوليته وسلطته على المرأة .
ولازم تعرف ان ربنا مع الضعيف والمظلوم .
في الاسلام .
ربنا بالقرآن بيذكر أهوال يوم القيامة ومعها بيقول أنه حسأل البنت اللي كانوا بيدفنوها اهلها قبل الاسلام عشان اتولدت انثى : قتلوك بأى ذنب .

يعني ربنا عادل .
بيعطي سلطة مقابلها مسؤولية كبيرة .
وبيعطي الغني عشان برضه يسأله ويحاسبه .
عشان كده الغني ساعتها بيتمنى أنه ما خدش المال قصاد حساب ربنا له .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عارفه انه مسئوليه

بس سببه بقي

ادي ليه السلطه لادم

رغم انه لا خلق المرأه من راسه عشان مش تسود عليه

ولا من قدمه عشان يسود عليها

ليه من ضلعه عشان تبقي مساويه له

بس ايه الي حصل بقي

انتا عارف الباقي

يعني هل ربنا ادي ادم نير و تقل عليه و سلطه كان لا يجب ان يتحملها من الهوا مثلا

عموما اترك الكلام لاحد الاخوه المتبحرين اكتر يكمل الرد عليك

و شكرا


----------



## new_osamah (27 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مثلك تمام يا اخي محتار 

لكن انا لست محتار بين الاسلام والمسيحيه لان الفرق شاسع والاسلام نكته وخدعه ليست اكثر 

انا محتار مثلك كل شئ عجبني تقريبا في المسيحيه لكن هناك شئ ناقص حتي اؤمن بيسوع 

لا اعلم ما اهو 

يقول البعض لي اطلب المسيح وهو سينير قلبك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

خلاص اطلبه انتا خسران ايه

حد فاقد الايمان خالص و حاسس انه تايه

هيخسر ايه يعني


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

osama_ahmed قال:


> انا مثلك تمام يا اخي محتار
> 
> لكن انا لست محتار بين الاسلام والمسيحيه لان الفرق شاسع والاسلام نكته وخدعه ليست اكثر
> 
> ...


 
تمام ، اطلب المسيح الحي ، فهو قادر على ان يجيبك .
الهنا ليس صنم ، وليس مختفي ، وهو قادر على التواصل مع البشر .

اطلب المسيح بايمان وكلمه ، وسوف تتعجب انه بالفعل حي ويتكلم معك ويرشدك .

سلام المسيح يملأ قلبك وعقلك للفهم والحكمة .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عشان انا عشت تجارب زي دي عالحقيقه بقي

بالعربي يعني الدين الي في البطاقه في وادي و الشخص في وادي

و الناس بتبحث في كله و بتقعد تدور وقت ما تفتكرش انه اي مسلم في يوم من الايام ما حاولش يؤمن او يصلي او سمع شيوخ او كدا

بس في رايك

هل كل الاسئله عليها رد

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> اذا كان المسيح نفسه قد طلب الله وصلى له في لحظة خلوة والتلاميذ نائمون .
> تأتون انتم وتطلبون غير الله الذي صلى له المسيح ؟!


 
المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد (في تجسده كان يصلي كانسان ) كما كان يأكل ويشرب ويتصرف كانسان ، وكانسان كان يعلمنا ان نصلي ونعيش .

محلولة بالنسبة لي ، الدور والباقي اللي عنده الله بيصلي على فلان ( طب بيصلي لمين ) ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة
الرجاء إحترام القسم و تخصصه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

طب عباره صلي الله عليه و سلم

صلي الله

مش غريبه شويه دي

(ان الله و ملائكته يصلون علي النبي يا ايها الذين امنوا صلوا عليه و سلموا تسليما)

تفسير الايه ان الصلاه من الله هيا الامتداح و الثناء

طب كيف و الايه فصلت بين الصلاه عليه و السلام عليه في جمله صلوا عليه و سلموا تسليما

و شكرا


----------



## new_osamah (27 ديسمبر 2009)

والله العظيم انا مسلم بس علي الورق بس 

اان وعائلتي محدش فينا مؤمن بالاسلام لانه للاسف بيسئ لربنا نفسه فما بالك للناس 

انت غلبان وعايش فيالجهل وبتفكر في اتجاه واحد بس


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

انا حافظه قران اهو عشان ما يجيش الاخ يتهم الكل انهم لا يقرؤون القران


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> ازيكم ويارب تكونوا بخير
> 
> سؤالى دلوقتى ممكن فهمت الديانة المسيحية وقريت فيها كتير وقريت الكتاب المقدس بس فى نقطة صغيرة نقطة ازاى اقتنع نفسيا يعنى الثالوث مثلا فهمته وتمام اقتنعت انه المسيحين مؤمنين باله واحد بس نفسيا او جوايا مش قادرة اتقبل الفكرة مثلا مش قادرة انسى انه المسيح مجرد انسان وابدا اقتنع بالوهيته رغم انى عقليا فاهمة العقيدة المسيحية بس مش عارفة اوصف ازاى؟؟!!
> يعنى انا يعتبر مازلت مش مؤمنة بدين ومش اخبى عليكم انا الفترة اللى فاتت اتعرضت لكذا حاجة ورا بعض اكدتلى انه مهما كنت معتقدة انى صغيرة والعمر قدامى انه فى لحظة كل حاجة هتنتهى
> و بصراحة انا كنت عايزة الاجابة من حد متنصر لانه هيبقى فاهم اكتر انا اقصد ايه بس ياريت لو حد فهم كلامى يحاول يساعد باى طريقة


 
اخدتي الي في مخي و كتبتيه


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اخدتي الي في مخي و كتبتيه


 
طيب انا مش متنصر ، ممكن اجاوب والا لازم لازم لازم متنصر ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يشرفني يا اخ نيومان

يا سلام

رد و اكتب حتي من غير ينفع و مش ينفع

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

سأل السيد المسيح تلاميذه يوما ، ماذا يقول الناس اني أنا هو ، فاجابوه عن رأي الناس انه ربما ايليا عاد الى الحياة ، وربما يوحنا المعمدان عاد الى الحياة ،وعندما سألهم : وماذا تقولون انتم ؟
حينها نطق بطرس بشهادته للمسيح ( انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي) ، فاجابه المسيح : ( فاجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا.ان لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات.)
(متى 16: 17)​ 
ويقول الكتاب المقدس ايضا : (لذلك اعرفكم ان ليس احد وهو يتكلم بروح الله يقول يسوع اناثيما.وليس احد يقدر ان يقول يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس.)
(1 كورنثوس 12: 2)​ 
ما اريد ان اقوله ، ان الاعتراف الكامل بان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، لا يأتي الا باعلان بالروح القدس ، باعلان من الله في قلب الانسان .​ 
وهو اعلان متدرج ، له اول ، ولكن يجب ان يكون ايضا له آخر ، فكان من التلاميذ حتى بعد موت المسيح وصلبه وقيامته كانوا يقولون عنه ( انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول امام الله وجميع الشعب ) ( لوقا 24: 19) ، ولكن المسيح وبخهم لبطء فهمهم وعدم ايمانهم (فقال لهما ايها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء. 26 أما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل الى مجده. 27 ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب)
(لوقا 24: 25 - 27)​ 
نحن نشكر الله ان لنا كل الخبرات السابقة ، وكل فحوصات التلاميذ وتوما لفحص كلام واعلان المسيح عن كونه الله الظاهر في الجسد .​ 

لقد كان الفيصل والفارق الكبير بين حال التلاميذ هذا وحالهم الذي جاهر بالايمان وبالاعلان عن المسيح ، هو ( الامتلاء بالروح القدس ) ( اعمال الرسل 2) .​ 
اذا المطلوب من الانسان ان يفتح قلبه لقبول عطية الله بالروح القدس ، وسيجد ان ذهنه الروحي قد انفتح ليفهم الاعلان الالهي ، لانه اعلان من روح الله لروح الانسان :​ 
كلمة اخيرة ( المعجزة لا تصنع الايمان ، ولكن الايمان هو الذي يصنع المعجزة ) .​ 
واترك لكم كلمة الله التي تقول كيف نفهم اعلان الله :​ 
(وانا لما أتيت اليكم ايها الاخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام او الحكمة مناديا لكم بشهادة الله.
2 لاني لم أعزم ان اعرف شيئا بينكم الا يسوع المسيح واياه مصلوبا.
3 وانا كنت عندكم في ضعف وخوف ورعدة كثيرة.
4 وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الانسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح والقوة
5 لكي لا يكون ايمانكم بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله
6 لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين ولكن بحكمة ليست من هذا الدهر ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر الذين يبطلون.
7 بل نتكلم بحكمة الله في سرّ.الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا.
8 التي لم يعلمها احد من عظماء هذا الدهر.لان لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد.
9 بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه
10 فاعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه.لان الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى اعماق الله.
11 لان من من الناس يعرف امور الانسان الا روح الانسان الذي فيه.هكذا ايضا امور الله لا يعرفها احد الا روح الله.
12* ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الاشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله*
13 التي نتكلم بها ايضا لا باقوال تعلّمها حكمة انسانية بل بما يعلّمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات.
14 ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لانه عنده جهالة.ولا يقدر ان يعرفه لانه انما يحكم فيه روحيا.
15 واما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يحكم فيه من احد.
16 لانه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه.واما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح)
(كورنثوس الاولى اصحاح 2 )

سلام الله الفائق المعرفة ، يملأ قلوبكم وافكاركم للفهم والحكمة .​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام الله يا نيومان

عموما ايماني ببنيه طوبه طوبه خطوه خطوه عشان ما يروحش و يبقي مجرد موضه

فاهمني طبعا

شكرا لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> سلام الله يا نيومان
> 
> عموما ايماني ببنيه طوبه طوبه خطوه خطوه عشان ما يروحش و يبقي مجرد موضه
> 
> ...


 
خذي وقتك في الفحص والدراسة ، ولكن لا تتواني او تتكاسلي .

انا لا استعجلك ، ولكن احذرك من التهاون في امر خلاصك والابدية 

وانا واثق انك فاهماني كويس ولن تسيء فهم كلامي 

الله معك


----------



## new_osamah (27 ديسمبر 2009)

انا حاسس بيكي يا اختي لاني بنفس وضعك تماما

سالت نفس سؤالك من قبل في اكثر من مكان والاجابه دائما كانت اقرا اكثر عن الرب واطلبه لينير قلبك وسياتي لك وانا احاول فعل هذا الان


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> خذي وقتك في الفحص والدراسة ، ولكن لا تتواني او تتكاسلي .
> 
> انا لا استعجلك ، ولكن احذرك من التهاون في امر خلاصك والابدية
> 
> ...


 
لا فاهماك كويس لانكم بتبذلوا مجهود مجاني معتب الحقيقه

مقابل ايه مافيش

يعني اي حد مسلم بيقول ليكوا غرض

هتاخدوا ايه مننا

فلوس يعني

ايه العايد عليكم

ولا حاجه

ولا حتي يهمكم امر خلاصنا ليه عايد عليكم ايه ولا حاجه

دا مجهود مجانيييييييييييييي و مش عايد عاليكم الا بوجع قلب اصلا و تعرض للخطر

هيهمكم ايه تضلونا ولا تهدونا الا اذا كان فعلا همكم كدا


دمت بخير اخي نيومان

و شكرا لك


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بصوا ياجماعة انا هنصحكم نصيحة اخواتى هنا نصحونى بيها وكانت بجد مثمرة جدا جدا جدا 

اولا لو وصلت لمرحلة الاقتناع وقريت كويس فى المسيحية ومقتنع عقليا بيها بس لسه جواك الحاجز اللى كان جوايا ده (حاجز نفسى نتيجة للنقله ان المسيحية دين روحى اوى حب وسلام عكس الاسلام دين غير معتمد على الروحيات تماما )
لو انت فى المرحلة دى جرب تكسرها واعمل مرحلة تجربة يعنى فكر انك تجرب الحياة كمسيحى فترة قرايتك فى الكتاب المقدس والصلاة وفكر دايما فى ان ربنا بيحبك وهيرشدك وحاول تتواصل روحيا مع الدين المسيحى وشوف حياتك هتبقى عامل ازاى ؟؟ بجد بجد هتحسوا بفرق كبير  

وياريت لو نخلى هنا صفحة لينا اننا نتواصل مع بعض سواء مع ناس امنوا بالفعل بالمسيح او لسه فى الطريق ؟ وربنا ينور طريقكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

المصيبه اني اخلاقي و حياتي بتحب المسالمه و عدم العنف من زمان و دا مش معناه اني مش باخد حقي يعني بس فيه فرق بين عزه النفس و العنف

ايه رايك يا نوريليجن ننقل بعض الردود دي و نعمل توبك مستقل للموضوع دا موضوع التواصل كي لا نشتت قيمه الموضوع

بعد اذن الاداره

و شكرا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> المصيبه اني اخلاقي و حياتي بتحب المسالمه و عدم العنف من زمان و دا مش معناه اني مش باخد حقي يعني بس فيه فرق بين عزه النفس و العنف
> 
> ايه رايك يا نوريليجن ننقل بعض الردود دي و نعمل توبك مستقل للموضوع دا موضوع التواصل كي لا نشتت قيمه الموضوع
> 
> ...



مش لازم ننقل الردود اعملى التوبيك وخلاص ونشارك فيه وننصح بعض وسميه مثلا خاص بالمتنصرين او اسم يدل يعنى على التوبيك وانا معاكى لان ساعات فعلا بنبقى محتاجين اجابات بس من متنصرين عشان بيبنبقا عارفين اللى مرينا بيه .... معاكى


----------

